# [BERYL/COMPIZ/AIGLX/XGL] Suite du Thread ouvert (screenshot)

## man in the hill

Salut à tous   :Wink:  !

Le thread commence vraiment a être très gros avec plus de 30 pages donc je suppose assez infernal pour un nouveau ou qqu'un qui n'a pas suivi le thread régulièrement et qui veut chercher des infos ... Beaucoup de chose ont changé depuis 8 à 9 mois ! 

je vous propose que continuer cette discussion sur ce nouveau thread ...

_-_ De mon côté, je suis avec gentoo testing avec le drivers nvidia x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626 + beryl svn ( ce sont mes ebuilds que j'ai modifié mais je crois que les ebuilds de l'overlays xeffects sont quasiment les memes ...) . En tout cas la version svn fonctionne très bien depuis le 28/10/06 et j'ai fais ma maj aujourdhui et j'ai retrouver mon bureau nickel ...

_-_ Une Section intéressante de mon xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option       "NoLogo"  "true"

        Option       "RenderAccel"  "true"

        Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

        Option       "backingstore"  "true"

        Option       "TripleBuffer"  "true"

        Option       "Coolbits"      "1"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024"   

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option   "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

```

_-_ glxgears:

```
crazy_gentoo faya %

 glxgears

12308 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2461.330 FPS

13202 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2640.307 FPS

12797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2559.334 FPS

13135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2626.772 FPS

12763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2552.397 FPS

13081 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2615.720 FPS

```

Les liens

_-_ Le wiki en fr 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl

_-_ Le wiki en en 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

_-_ La version de developpement SVN de beryl avec les dernière news 

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl

_-_ Le wiki Xgl

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/XGL

_-_ Le wiki Aiglx

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

_-_ L'ancien thread ouvert ou les dernières pages sont intéressantes de nos jours ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-439643.html?sid=05527a820db0070480203c62cac80371

_-_ Le Forum beryl

http://forum.beryl-project.org/

_-_ Le Forum Gentoo Unsupported Software

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html?sid=c380087b9d33d7837f73cf8b2c96dd02

_-_ Le Forum Nvidia

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/index.php

Howto d'un dev nvidia pour compiz/beryl + driver nvidia

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=46b165310752659e57627d951045f682&t=77030

Pour le user d'ATI , je ne crois pas que leurs drivers soient assez avancé pour se passer de Xgl ou de Aiglx donc reportez-vous sur les howtos sur le forum beryl ou le forum Unsupported Software ou l'ancien thread ouvert ... 

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> .. depuis le passage à beryl, j'ai un pb récurant assez pénilbe.

 

Je n'ai pas de soucis avec beryl meme avec les réglages par défault (bien que j'ai surtout toucher au wobbly pour avoir ce que je veux...) donc essais la version svn , peut-être tu auras du mieux ... 

Enjoy les bureaux 3D, bande de pionniers   :Razz:   :Cool:  !

@ +

----------

## Farnsworth

Alors je rouvre le bal avec une question  :Wink: 

comment changer le comportement par defaut du double click sur la barre de titre?

je voudrais maximiser et non replier la fenetre

ou bien une solution pour changer le comportement de la molette au meme endroit, l'action est la meme pour double click et molette, c'est dommage.

Merci,

Moi

----------

## Link31

@Farnsworth : regarde dans la configuration de Emerald, en cliquant sur l'icône de beryl-manager. Il y a un onglet avec ces options.

----------

## Farnsworth

Effectivement tu as raison, je cherchais au mauvais endroit, il faut aller dans le gestionnaire de themes de emerald puis parametres de emerald et il y a presque tout ce qu'il faut.

Merci.

----------

## bivittatus

Me revoilà!!! :Laughing: 

Bon, je me suis carrément pris la tête avec l'installation en testing de ma gentoo!!!...Sans être hors-sujet: l'install se passe nickel...après plusieurs installs foirées, je décide de faire un:

```
emerge -uDN world
```

dès la mise à jour de portage...donc, juste avant l'installation du kernel!!! Tout se passe nickel chrome!!! Après ça, j'installe X et gnome (on y va petit à petit... :Laughing: )...tout se passe encore bien après 6 ou 8 heures de compil...et puis là...ça a commencé à merder sérieux: un coup j'ai du réseau, un coup j'en ai plus...un coup j'ai des erreurs au boot...que je n'ai plus au boot suivant sans avoir effectué aucune modif...j'installe tant bien que mal alsa...qui fait pareil...un coup ça fonctionne, un coup ça déconne...nvidia-drivers en beta...glxgears de 800 fps...(je sais, c'est pas un benchmark!!!  :Mr. Green:  )...

Donc sur un coup de sang, j'ai tout re-viré et je suis revenu à ma version stable du 28/10/06 avec tout qui fonctionne, les drivers nvidia en ~x86, XGL et beryl en stable (que je vais quand même sûrement passer en svn...) et un glxgears qui tourne 2 fois plus vite (même si c'est pas le Pérou...!!!)...et le truc chouette, c'est que quand je lanche le benchmark de beryl (lui, normalement, c'en est un!!!  :Wink: ), je tourne à 200 fps (pour rappel, je tournais à 75fps avec nvidia-drivers beta et beryl en svn...et je tombais à 15-20 voire moins dès la moindre animation un chouille compliquée!!!)...

Donc j'en suis là...je mets tout mon système à jour, pour refaire une sauvegarde et sûrement me relancer dans l'install en testing...il n'y a ps de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas tout ça...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

@man in the hill...en d'autres termes, t'as pas fini d'entendre parler de moi!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

MDR!!!!

Le mec super vénère car rien ne marche en testing...

... il remet en stable, tout marche nickel, il est content ...

... mais il va quand même tout recasser en testing...

... quand je dis qu'on est maso sous Gentoo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

J'en profite ce hors topic pour répondre à man in the hill : bah, oui, depuis que j'ai viré Beryl, remis les drivers nvidia-stable, j'ai retrouvé mon PC qui marche nickel. L'hibernation, c'est quand même super plus utile. C'est con, l'exposé c'est pratique (et le magic lamp trop beau) ... mais d'un coté, mon système est 10 fois plus réactif (plus le temps de latence quand tu lances une appli, ca te pête à la gueule). Le truc qui fait le plus chier là, c'est la déco de fenêtre qui était terrible ^^

Je ne sais pas si vous avez matté le blog de Beryl ces jours ci, mais la dernière news me semble intéressante pour les KDE users  :Wink: 

@+

PS : moi je dis vivement KDE4.1 ... mais c'est pas pour tout de suite ^^

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> MDR!!!!
> 
> Le mec super vénère car rien ne marche en testing...
> 
> ... il remet en stable, tout marche nickel, il est content ...
> ...

 

Ben................ouais, j'avoue que c'est carrément un monde de masos!!! Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Nan mais sans déconner, il n'y a aucune raison que la testing ne fonctionne pas, que je n'arrive pas à tout reconfigurer comme dans ma stable!!!...Et puis, c'est con à dire, mais quand tout fonctionne nickel, faut avouer que c'est chiant non???  :Wink: 

----------

## nost4r

Testing ?

Comment on fait pour aller en testing ?

Je connais unstable ~x86 mais testing ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> @man in the hill...en d'autres termes, t'as pas fini d'entendre parler de moi!!!  

 

Y a pas de soucis   :Wink:  , en fait toutes ses tribulations sont pénibles mais mine de rien tu avances dans ta compréhension de gentoo ensuite tu vas arriver à un système qui tourne nickel et tu serras pèpère en testing  :Exclamation:  ...

Par contre, il te reste la config de ton noyau à trouver ... Tu as la possibilté de booter sur le noyau que tu veux donc moi au début quand je ne savais pas compiler mon noyau , je me suis basé sur le fichier d'un genkernel que j'ai "dégraissé"  en compilant à la main jusqu'a ce que j'arrive à ce qui me plait ... ensuite j'ai booté dessus et viré genkernel ...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Le mec super vénère car rien ne marche en testing... 
> 
> ... il remet en stable, tout marche nickel, il est content ...
> 
> ... mais il va quand même tout recasser en testing... 

 

Tu exagères ! Tu recasses rien ! la version testing n'est pas complètement testé par les dev gentoo mais chaque soft est jugé mur par son propre dev ( je veux dire que peux tu installer un soft à la main sans soucis, tu n'es pas obligé t'attendre le feu vert des dev gentoo qui sont par ailleurs très occupé... je veux dire tu peux très bien installer une version de kde jugé stable par les dev de kde et en testing par les dev de gentoo car ils ont pas le temps de tout tester ... ça veux pas dire que ton système va planter.. Pour moi ce qui est important c'est que le créateur du soft pense que son soft est mur pour être utilisé et des fois il est intéressant d'avoir les version dev pour certaines fonctionnalitées ...) ... Moi, je n'ai pas une vision pessimiste des codeurs d'ailleurs les devs gentoo ne vérifie pas forcement le code de tous les softs intégré à gentoo ... je suis là pour me faire plaisir ... Depuis décembre , je suis en testing et j'ai eu qques soucis comme tout le monde mais c'est tranquille ...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'en profite ce hors topic pour répondre à man in the hill : bah, oui, depuis que j'ai viré Beryl, remis les drivers nvidia-stable, j'ai retrouvé mon PC qui marche nickel. L'hibernation, c'est quand même super plus utile. C'est con, l'exposé c'est pratique (et le magic lamp trop beau) ... mais d'un coté, mon système est 10 fois plus réactif (plus le temps de latence quand tu lances une appli, ca te pête à la gueule). Le truc qui fait le plus chier là, c'est la déco de fenêtre qui était terrible ^^ 

 

Sérieux, tu vas pas me la faire à moi  :Wink: , je ne connais pas ta config mais je n'ai aucun soucis de réactivité et je tourne comme sous X normal, beryl, ce n'est pas un gadget qui te bouffe la puissance de ton proc car le but est d'utiliser la 3D de la carte graphique qui n'est pas utilisé en tant normal même si dans les premiers temps ce n'était pas super au point , l'amélioration est radikal, il y a au moins CryoGen et moi qui trouvent que c'est fluide et top classe quand même, je pense plutôt que c'est un soucis avec les applis Qt ou ta conf ... mais je ne crois pas que tu puisses faire une généralité   :Very Happy:  !

 *Temet wrote:*   

> PS : moi je dis vivement KDE4.1 ... mais c'est pas pour tout de suite ^^

 

Si tu attends la version stable, tu risques t'attendre long time   :Razz:  ... mais c'est ton choix   :Laughing:  ...

@nost4r : Il existe deux version de gentoo : une stable et une testing

Unstable est un vocabulaire employé par d'autres distros ...

Si cherches des paquets dans la database de gentoo http://packages.gentoo.org/ , je ne vois pas de paquets unstable, ce qui ne veux pas dire dire grand chose unstable pour un paquet qui vient d'arriver car ça se trouve qu'il n'aura aucun bug après test ... 

@ +

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut à tous   !
> 
> Le thread commence vraiment a être très gros avec plus de 30 pages donc je suppose assez infernal pour un nouveau ou qqu'un qui n'a pas suivi le thread régulièrement et qui veut chercher des infos ... Beaucoup de chose ont changé depuis 8 à 9 mois ! 
> 
> je vous propose que continuer cette discussion sur ce nouveau thread ...
> ...

 

salut. moi aussi j'ai compiz depuis longtemps, et maintenant beryl... j'ai les derniere drivers beta de nvidia, une 6600GT

et ce qui m'étone c'est tes fps avec glxgear !

2000 fps !

suivant ce que je fait , ca va entre 1800 fps et 400 fps . 

mais j'attend j'mais les 2000

et pourtant d'apres ton xorg.conf, t'a une 5700 et moi une 6600GT ... bref je comprend pas . pourtant mon beryl est tres fluide (j'ai modifier la conf par défaut, qui bloqué le nombre de fps, et je l'ai mis a 75 (taux de rafraichissement de mon écran. c'est un bug des drivers nvidia qui detecte pas automatiquement le refresh rate avec beryl...)

----------

## man in the hill

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

> salut. moi aussi j'ai compiz depuis longtemps, et maintenant beryl... j'ai les derniere drivers beta de nvidia, une 6600GT
> 
> et ce qui m'étone c'est tes fps avec glxgear !
> 
> 2000 fps !
> ...

 

je ne peux pas te répondre de manière très précise ... glxgears donne une estimation ... Je suis même déjà monté à 2800 fps ... C'est sur que tu as une carte plus puissante ...

j'ai fais un test tout de suite :

```
faya@crazy_gentoo  $

 glxgears

11397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2279.277 FPS

12537 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2507.274 FPS

12231 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2446.090 FPS

12505 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2500.831 FPS

12423 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2484.523 FPS

12306 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2461.113 FPS

12062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2411.640 FPS

11781 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2356.097 FPS
```

Là, j'ai firefox avec 8 onglets et deux terminaux URxvt

 @ +

----------

## geekounet

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !! C'est juste que s'il donne plus de ~100FPS, alors la 3D fonctionne. A part ça, ça ne mesure absolument pas la puissance de la carte.

----------

## UB|K

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

>  ... bref je comprend pas...

 

le dernier qui a dit ça a été condamné à copier 100 fois:

 *Quote:*   

> GLXGEARS N'EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

 

même punition pour toi   :Mr. Green: 

sérieux, l'essentiel est que beryl et les applis opengl tournent correctement et pas de savoir quels fps on a avec glxgears, ce dernier dépend de tellement de choses que ça ne correspond vraiment à rien (à part constater qu'une appli opengl marche...).

edit: grillé mais bon: plutôt deux fois qu'une, ça va finir par rentrer...

----------

## man in the hill

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !! C'est juste que s'il donne plus de ~100FPS, alors la 3D fonctionne. A part ça, ça ne mesure absolument pas la puissance de la carte.

 

Voilà et puis si tu lances un jeu et que cela tourne nickel, c'est ça l'important ...

Faudrait peut-être penser à viré glxgears si il ne fait pas sont taff ... Il n'y a pas un autre soft qui pourrait le remplacer ?

----------

## UB|K

nan, pas de bench dédié à la 3d sous 'nux (on peut éventuellemnt se servir d'un jeux type unreal en mode démo)... puis franchement ça manque pas: les concours de quéquettes c'est un truc de windowsiens, on est au dessus de ça nous autres (... on me dit qu'en fait non...).

Ça me fait penser que sous ubuntu, un dev a du craquer devant ces concours de quéquettes et a virer l'affichage des fps de glxgears! ça m'a bien fait rire de voir ça.

----------

## Ezka

Lance chromium, ça marche, ben opengl marche et en plus tu as droit a un moment détente ! 

 :Laughing:   ok ok me poussez pas je sors !   :Arrow: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Ça me fait penser que sous ubuntu, un dev a du craquer devant ces concours de quéquettes et a virer l'affichage des fps de glxgears! ça m'a bien fait rire de voir ça.

 

Si je me souviens bien, il l'ont pas complétement virer mais il faut taper chez eux :

```
glxgears --iacknolegdethisisntabenchmark
```

Ce que beaucoup de monde a pris pour du foutage de gueule sur leur propre forum

----------

## man in the hill

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> nan, pas de bench dédié à la 3d sous 'nux (on peut éventuellemnt se servir d'un jeux type unreal en mode démo)... puis franchement ça manque pas: les concours de quéquettes c'est un truc de windowsiens, on est au dessus de ça nous autres (... on me dit qu'en fait non...).

 

C'est une mesure comme une autre à effectuer donc j'en fais pas plus de cas  aux fps qu' a la vitesse de mon proc ou la temp , etc ...

 UT4 fonctionne nickel merci   :Wink:  ...

----------

## bivittatus

Bon...j'ai du nouveau!!!

J'ai fait plusieurs tests (sur ma stable...):

- Beryl non svn + nvidia-drivers ~x86 + xgl => beryl benchmark=220 fps => fluide

- Beryl non svn + nvidia-drivers beta + xgl => beryl benchmark=110 fps => plutôt moyen sur le plan fluidité

- Beryl svn + nvidia-drivers ~x86 + xgl => beryl benchmark=220 fps => burn ultra-fluide!!!

- Beryl svn + nvidia-drivers beta + xgl => ça ne me donne même pas envie d'essayer!!!  :Laughing: 

Pour ceux qui ont suivi, en utilisant les nvidia-drivers beta sans xgl, le beryl benchmark tournait à 75 fps et ça me faisait des gros paquets dans tous les sens...le burn (dans beryl svn) était d'un caca...affreux!!!  :Mr. Green: 

Bon...je vais rester comme ça pour le moment hein? Z'en pensez quoi?  :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Bon...j'ai du nouveau!!!
> 
> J'ai fait plusieurs tests (sur ma stable...):
> 
> - Beryl non svn + nvidia-drivers ~x86 + xgl => beryl benchmark=220 fps => fluide
> ...

 

Tu gardes le fluide et en plus si tu n'es pas joueur c'est OK mais il faut savoir qu'avec xgl , tu n'as pas le dri ...

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

Les drivers bêta apporte surtout le dri ... donc c'est un peu pour cela que j'ai switché pour les drivers nvidia même si je ne joue pas souvent ...

...

```
crazy_gentoo faya %

 glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...man in the hill, je te déteste!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: !!!

Voilà, je viens effectivement de faire le grep sur le glxinfo, et je n'ai pas le rendering...effectivement...mais plus que ça, tu me titilles pour j'essaye...et bien je vais essayer!!!  :Mr. Green: !!!

Par contre, après une mise en veille, je me retrouve avec le beryl benchmark à 30 fps...  :Confused:   Etrange non???

Allez, j'essaye ça et je reviens!!!

----------

## bivittatus

Heu...y a un problème là...

```
toto@bureau ~ $  glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

toto@bureau ~ $ 

```

Je viens d'emerger les beta drivers...

```
bureau toto # emerge -a nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626  

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

bureau toto # 

```

Alors là.............................y a sûrement un truc con, mais j'vois pas...!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Hum, redémarre  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum, redémarre 

 

 :Confused:   J'ai redémarré...............................  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...man in the hill, je te déteste!!!  !!!
> 
> Voilà, je viens effectivement de faire le grep sur le glxinfo, et je n'ai pas le rendering...effectivement...mais plus que ça, tu me titilles pour j'essaye...et bien je vais essayer!!! !!!

 

j'ai tourné très longtemps avec Xgl jusqu'a la sortie des drivers nvidia donc je n'aurais pas soucis à le remettre si c'était le mieux adapté à ma conf (bien qu'en théorie ta conf ne pose pas de soucis ...), mais comme c'est la combinaison xgl + beryl qui boost chez toi, il est plus judicieux de garder mais je comprends ton envie de faire tourner les drivers bêta ... Mais il faut faire un choix ... 

Pour ton soucis de dri, si tu lance tjrs xgl, même en ayant les derniers drivers bêta , tu n'auras pas le dri sous Xgl mais tu dois l'avoir absolument sous X normal ...  Si tu n'es pas joueur, ne te prends pas la tête et garde la combinaison la plus fluide et tu testeras les drivers bêta dans qques temps avec sûrement des améliorations ... je veux dire qu'il ne faut pas que tu te mélance les pinceaux entre Xgl et les drivers bêta et tu n'as pas encore essayé aiglx    :Laughing:   :Wink: , fait une chose à la fois   :Wink:  ...

@ toute !

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, quand tout marche mais que t'as pas ton DRI, il te manque pour quoi?

(je dis ça parce que je sens un gros "à rien" pointer son nez ^^)

EDIT : truc con, t'as regardé dans le changelog si ta carte avait pas viré des cartes supportées?

----------

## bivittatus

@man in the hill

Ouais...t'as raison...je vais écouter la voix de ta sagesse ( :Laughing: )...je vais repasser aux drivers "normaux"...je ne joue pas du tout...

Par contre, c'est quoi cette histoire de mise en veille et de benchmark qui se casse la gueule comme un malpropre??? Ca te parle?

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> D'un coté, quand tout marche mais que t'as pas ton DRI, il te manque pour quoi?
> 
> (je dis ça parce que je sens un gros "à rien" pointer son nez ^^)
> 
> EDIT : truc con, t'as regardé dans le changelog si ta carte avait pas viré des cartes supportées?

 

Bah il ne me manque pas!!!  :Mr. Green: ...ce que j'aime moi, c'est que les choses fonctionnent...une foix que ça fonctionne, si ça ne me sert pas, je le vire...mais au moins, je sais que ça marche...ET NE VIENS PAS ME DIRE QUE JE SUIS TROP COMPLIQUE HEIN...j'l'entends assez avec ma femme...! :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Par contre, c'est quoi cette histoire de mise en veille et de benchmark qui se casse la gueule comme un malpropre??? Ca te parle?

 

Laisse tomber les bench avec xgl car tu n'as pas le dri, regarde ta log de Xgl .. L'essentiel c'est que ta config soit fluide et réactive ...

ça flambe rapide maintenant ? 

@ +

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

yop les gars. 

Je sais que glxgears n'est pas un benchmark  :Smile: 

mais bon c'est juste que c'est quand meme pas de la magie. je veu dire que il utilise les beta et beryl, il est sous gentoo comme moi. et il fait bcp plus de fps , donc en fait je m'en fou des scrore, c'est juste que je me demande si y a pas un truc qui couille chez ma config xorg ou un truc  :Wink: 

sinon, je vien de tester compiz0.3.2 là, qui est dans portage, c'est terrible, c'est compatible avec les décoration de base !

je sais pas chez vous, mes beryl est bien instable quand meme chez moi , genre au bout d'un moment emerald bouffe toute les ressource, quand je démare un session, ca lance 2 emerald, quand je lance 5 fenetre j'ai les fenetre toutes noires.

Ca me fait ca aussi avec compiz, le coups des fenetre noire mais qu'au bout de 10 fenetres !

je sais que c'est un probleme de memoire de carte vidéo, dans le drivers nvidia, et que ca sera fixé. Mais bon , beryl bouffe beaucoup plus de memoire vid que compiz, et en plus a plein de petite truc qui déconne quand meme. c'est dommage... enfin pour le moment quoi.

ensuite, je me demandais si y en qui ont testé metacity avec l'extention composite activé?

à terme, le projet gnome compte pas changer de windows manager, je me demande si tous ces windows manager comme beryl et compiz, vont pas tous disparaitre quand metacity aura bien intégré l'extention composite.

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Par contre, c'est quoi cette histoire de mise en veille et de benchmark qui se casse la gueule comme un malpropre??? Ca te parle? 
> 
> Laisse tomber les bench avec xgl car tu n'as pas le dri, regarde ta log de Xgl .. L'essentiel c'est que ta config soit fluide et réactive ...
> 
> ça flambe rapide maintenant ? 
> ...

 

Ca flambe toutes les flammes de l'enfer maintenant!!!   :Twisted Evil:   C'est carrément génial...

Il ne me reste plus qu'à re-sauvegarder tout ça avec mon petit partimage et zou, je me relance dans la mise en place d'une testing!!!  :Laughing: 

Au fait Temet, je ne casse rien en fait, vu que, comme dit plus haut, j'utilise partimage et le rescuecd...donc quand ça plante méchamment, en moins de 15 mn, je retrouve ma config qui fonctionne du tonnerre!!!  :Wink: 

@1ino1eum_4the_win: Je ne trouve pas beryl si instable que ça personnellement...ça tourne plutôt pas mal malgré tous mes déboires!!! lol

Quant au fait de savoir si beryl et compiz ne vont pas disparaitre à l'arrivée de metacity avec l'intégration de l'extention composite, si c'est le cas, c'est qu'à ce moment là, linux se rapprochera inévitablement de Windows...avec l'imposition d'un environnement graphique!!!  :Shocked:  ...Je n'y crois pas trop...on aura toujours le choix... :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Moi j'y crois, mais ce sera optionnel  :Wink:  (dans Metacity et Kwin)

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi j'y crois, mais ce sera optionnel  (dans Metacity et Kwin)

 

Tss tss...Temet...tu te rapproches du côté obscur...c'est pas bon...pas bon du tout!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Bah ... j'ai hésité à répondre pour éviter de faire dévier le topic à outrance, même si on reste dans la composition du bureau ... mais sache que sur Kwin, ils bossent dessus. Les premiers effets sont là. Je crois que sur Metacity aussi.

Il n'est vraiment pas impossible que Beryl soit en surcis ... ce qui ne dérangerait pas des masses (ou alors, va falloir bosser sur les fuites mémoires les petits gars  :Wink: )

----------

## bivittatus

 :Laughing: ...c'est vrai...on ne va pas se mettre à pourrir le thread quand même!!!  :Wink: 

Bon, depuis hier soir je tourne donc avec beryl svn + xgl + nvidia-drivers en arch...ça tourne plutôt pas mal...c'est fluide!!! J'ai juste du relancer une fois Emerald, mais rien de bien méchant!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Dites,

je rencontre de temps en temps un petit souci avec emerald, a la connexion il prends 100% de la cpu.

du coup je suis oblige de rebooter parceque c'est plus rapide que de me connecter et tuer le process, la machine est vraiment a la ramasse.

et des fois ca fonctionne tres bien, sans aucun souci. c'est aleatoire a la connexion, si je vois mon bureau c'est ok, si ca reste uni ou bien juste l'image de fond c'est mal barré.

ca vous fait ca aussi?

Max

----------

## Dumble

Vous avez remarquÃ© aquamarine ? c'est une sorte d'adaptation de Kwin, le gestionnaire de fenÃªtre de KDE, pour utiliser Compiz.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Dites,
> 
> je rencontre de temps en temps un petit souci avec emerald, a la connexion il prends 100% de la cpu.
> 
> du coup je suis oblige de rebooter parceque c'est plus rapide que de me connecter et tuer le process, la machine est vraiment a la ramasse.
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas encore eu le problème non...à chaque démarrage, tout se passe très bien pour le moment...

----------

## NoZ

J'ai remarqué des blocages du serveur X lorsque j'utilise firefox ou thunderbird... (les deux seules grosses applis gtk que j'utilise)

J'utilise xorg 7.1 avec les 9626 de nVidia (donc sans AIGLX)... et le problème survient aussi bien avec kde 3.5.2 que kde 3.5.5...

(je tourne uniquement avec KDE.)

Est-ce que c'est déjà arrivé à certains d'entre vous, ou est-ce que je suis premier à reporter ce problème par ici ?

Enfin, est-ce que je dois chercher d'où ça vient, ou attendre une version un poil plus stable de beryl/emerald ?

Ce problème a lieu avec des machines compilées avec des CFLAGS simples "-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer",

sans LDFLAGS et avec des cartes graphiques assez différentes (geforce 7900gs et geforce 6200.)

Faut que j'essaye ça avec l'Intel GMA950.

Um, je me demande est-ce que ça pourrait venir de gtk-engines-qt..?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooo moi avec mon intel 945 sur le laptop avec AIGLX ça va plutôt bien, bon évidemment c'est pas aussi réctif que metacity, mais par contre le truc chiant c'est mplayer qui passe pas, même avec la sortie video en xv!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[Edit] Bon ça par contre ça ne vat plus, pour mplayer, je peux encore passer par vlc, mais là je ne peux plus me servir de mon laptop pour le boulot, j'ai xmoto qui saccade !!!

----------

## bivittatus

Vous aviez sûrement remarqué (j'ai toujours un métro de retard moi... :Laughing: ), mais lorsque vous avez une fenêtre qui en cache complètement une autre, il suffit de cliquer avec la molette de la souris sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre visible (donc la plus grande) pour que la plus petite apparaisse en transparence...après, il n'y a plus qu'à cliquer dessus pour qu'elle passe au dessus... :Laughing: 

C'est con, mais ça me plaît!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Rooo moi avec mon intel 945 sur le laptop avec AIGLX ça va plutôt bien, bon évidemment c'est pas aussi réctif que metacity, mais par contre le truc chiant c'est mplayer qui passe pas, même avec la sortie video en xv!  
> 
> [Edit] Bon ça par contre ça ne vat plus, pour mplayer, je peux encore passer par vlc, mais là je ne peux plus me servir de mon laptop pour le boulot, j'ai xmoto qui saccade !!!

 

Meme avec un Mplayer en ligne de commande ?

```
mplayer -ao driver_audio  -vo xv   nom_du_fichier
```

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> C'est con, mais ça me plaît!!! 

 

ça me plait aussi   :Wink: 

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

un screenshot basique pour montrer la vraie transparence avec rxvt-unicode (urxvt)  :Smile:  seulement le fond et pas les polices   :Twisted Evil:  !

ICI

XFce4 + Beryl-/Emerald

[I] x11-wm/beryl (0.1.1-r2)

[I] x11-wm/emerald (0.1.1)

(J'hesite encore à passer en -9999  :Smile: )

La console :

```
* x11-terms/rxvt-unicode 

     Available versions:  5.3 7.0 7.1 7.7-r1 7.7-r2 7.7-r3 7.9

     Installed:           7.9

     Homepage:            http://software.schmorp.de/

     Description:         rxvt clone with XFT and Unicode support
```

Pour le prompt j'utilise un script que m'a refilé geekounet sur IRC et que j'ai légerement modifié (enfin surtout les couleurs pour le moment XD)  :Razz:  merci à lui   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> un screenshot basique pour montrer la vraie transparence avec rxvt-unicode (urxvt)  seulement le fond et pas les polices   !

 

J'utilise aussi URXvt comme terminal  :Wink:  ... 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> XFce4 + Beryl-/Emerald
> 
> [I] x11-wm/beryl (0.1.1-r2)
> 
> [I] x11-wm/emerald (0.1.1)
> ...

 

Beryl est en plein developpement et moi perso je considère qu'il n'y a pas de version stable et que c'est la version svn qui est intéressante pour les améliorations au jour le jour et les corrections de bug ... Cela fait à peine neuf mois que ce "truc" est sur la toile et le chemin est encore long pour optimiser le code ... Depuis le 28/10 que je suis passé à la version svn sans aucun plantage dans mes maj et puis c'est facile de revenir en arrière ...

J'ai mis ds un script pour ma maj:

```
emerge beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-settings  emerald
```

je ne suis même pas encore passé à overlay de xeffects car j'avais déjà modifié mes ebuild pour récupérer la version svn 

http://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/trunk/

et en plus ça fonctionne ...

Les thèmes ? j'ai trouvé le style de fenêtres qui me plait et je l'ai personnalisé, sauvegerdé donc je le garde   :Very Happy:  ...

Tu peux aussi utiliser le kiba-dock qui est d'une autre beauté que le panel de xfce !

Scroll vers le dernier post, mon bureau avec le kiba dock !

http://www.guidelinux.org/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=12&start=75&sid=5adfd7da76becb2b8cba627a5fffc654

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne suis même pas encore passé à overlay de xeffects car j'avais déjà modifié mes ebuild pour récupérer la version svn 
> 
> http://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/trunk/
> ...

 

J'ai ajouté l'overlay xeffects depuis un petit moment deja ... mais il me sert à rien pour le moment... sauf si je passe à -9999  :Very Happy:  (remarque y'a le kiba-dock dedans  :Smile: )

JE pense que je vais me laisser tenter   :Razz: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'ai ajouté l'overlay xeffects depuis un petit moment deja ... mais il me sert à rien pour le moment... sauf si je passe à -9999  (remarque y'a le kiba-dock dedans )
> 
> JE pense que je vais me laisser tenter 

 

Laisse-toi tenter   :Wink:  et comme je t'ai fait remarquer , c'est très rapide et facile de revenir en arrière, ce n'est pas comme à l'époque de xgl qui posait plus de soucis ... C'est du svn mais les devs sont de bons codeurs et si il y a un soucis, ils rectifirons le tir rapidement et franchement ce n'est pas du très grand risque car tu ne touches pas à X , au pire tu n'auras pas d'effets ...

Enjoy !

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

Je me tappe un bug à l'emerge de  beryl-settings-9999 de l'overlay xeffects...

```
checking for BERYL_SETTINGS... configure: error: Package requirements (          gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0             berylsettings             beryl) were not met:

No package 'berylsettings' found
```

C'est quoi ce délire ^_^ ? j'essai d'installer beryl-settings et lui il me dit qu'il le trouve pas   :Shocked: 

EDIT Ok l'ordre d'emerge est important   :Embarassed:  (l'ebuild devrait avoir beryl-core en dépendance... EDIT: et meme beryl-plugins)

Bon ben Beam UP pour la création de fenetre et Burn pour la crémation... euh la fermeture  :Very Happy: 

Hop je vais me BeamUper dans mon lit !

EnerGIZE !! 

----------

## bivittatus

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon ben Beam UP pour la création de fenetre et Burn pour la crémation... euh la fermeture 
> 
> Hop je vais me BeamUper dans mon lit !
> ...

 

Je crois que cette séquence est en train dedevenir un classique!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> un screenshot basique pour montrer la vraie transparence avec rxvt-unicode (urxvt)  seulement le fond et pas les polices   !
> 
> ICI

 

Ouais mais t'écoutes Tatu quand même   :Laughing: 

(ceci dit, pour UNE FOIS qu'un mec met le lien direct vers l'image, je te pardonne  :Wink:  )

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (ceci dit, pour UNE FOIS qu'un mec met le lien direct vers l'image, je te pardonne  )

 

Tu as de la chance...il n'y a pas de smiley qui tire la langue... :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   (ceci dit, pour UNE FOIS qu'un mec met le lien direct vers l'image, je te pardonne  ) 
> 
> Tu as de la chance...il n'y a pas de smiley qui tire la langue...

 

Si  :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Hello,

Petite question qui a déjà du être posée, quand on a une carte nvidia type FX5900, quelle est la différence dans le fait d'utiliser AIGLX ou pas ? Car dans le HOW-TO Beryl il est proposé un mode avec et un mode sans, mais sans explications de l'intérêt de l'une ou de l'autre méthode.... Donc AIGLX ou pas AIGLX ?

Vous me conseillez quoi ?

Sinon j'ai vu des discussions sur des overlays xeffects, c'est quoi l'interêt par rapport à la méthode avec Beryl décrite dans le How-To ?

Dernière question, j'utilise XFCE, est-ce que tout ça s'intègre bien avec xfce et la meilleure manière de le faire avec xfce, ce serait laquelle ?

Merci

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   un screenshot basique pour montrer la vraie transparence avec rxvt-unicode (urxvt)  seulement le fond et pas les polices   !
> 
> ICI 
> 
> Ouais mais t'écoutes Tatu quand même  
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

remarque ca faisait plus d'un an (peut-être même deux) que je n'avais pas écouté ce groupe ^_^

Je ne suis pas satisfait des couleurs de mon conky... va falloir arranger ca.

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai un soucis pour emerger kiba-dock en -9999

```
[0] root@innerstorm:pts/2 /home/cryogen # emerge -av kiba-dock

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kiba-dock" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-misc/kiba-dock-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-misc/kiba-dock-20060813 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-misc/kiba-dock-20060817 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Pourtant je l'ai démasqué de la même manière que beryl-core-9999 etc :/

package.keywords

```
=x11-misc/kiba-dock-9999 -*
```

package.unmask

```
x11-misc/kiba-dock
```

Je pige pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai un soucis pour emerger kiba-dock en -9999
> 
> ```
> [0] root@innerstorm:pts/2 /home/cryogen # emerge -av kiba-dock
> 
> ...

 

Salut,

Moi, c'est systèmatique ce comportement de portage donc je ne me prends même plus la tête ... je mets l'ebuild dans mon overlay perso et j'édite l'ebuild avec le keywords qui va bien    :Very Happy:  ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Moi, c'est systèmatique ce comportement de portage donc je ne me prends même plus la tête ... je mets l'ebuild dans mon overlay perso et j'édite l'ebuild avec le keywords qui va bien    ...

 

Ok ^_^ 

Vais faire pareil alors, merci ; mais c'est bizarre quand même :/

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok ^_^ 
> 
> Vais faire pareil alors, merci ; mais c'est bizarre quand même :/

 

Les missing keyword m'ont tjrs soulé depuis mes début avec gentoo ... les seuls qui sont passé ce sont les paquets de e17 et va savoir pourquoi   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:  ...

----------

## CryoGen

Bon 1ere impression de kiba-dock ... FAUT LE CONFIGURER SINON CA NE VA PAS   :Twisted Evil: 

gset-kiba ne valide aucune de mes modifications... super utile ^_^

EDIT: mouhahaha ce message diabolique    :Twisted Evil:   666 ème message

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon 1ere impression de kiba-dock ... FAUT LE CONFIGURER SINON CA NE VA PAS  
> 
> gset-kiba ne valide aucune de mes modifications... super utile ^_^
> 
> EDIT: mouhahaha ce message diabolique     666 ème message

 

Salut,

je n'ai jamais utilisé gset-kiba pour avoir ma conf (au moins tu me fais svoir que cela ne fonctionne pas   :Wink:  ) ... Tu règles la transparence dans gconf avec les options  dock_alpha_1 et dock_alpha_2 que tu mets à zéro ...

J'ai donné qques explications :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508356-highlight-gnome.html?sid=56d4cb3c26270be9d5c3530ffe7f0ddf

@ +

----------

## Scullder

Nouveau driver nvidia _stable_ avec l'extension GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9629.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     * Added initial support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.
> 
>     * Added new "Display Configuration" page in nvidia-settings.
> ...

 

Meilleures performances, bug fix, et en prime OpenGL 2.1. Ca fait plaisir  :Smile: 

Le plus important reste quand même le nouveau artwork et l'option LogoPath   :Cool: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne nouvelle c'est drivers nvidia  :Smile: 

Bon par contre mon beryl/emerald n'est pas très stable sur la version svn que j'ai chopé   :Laughing:  je fini le sync et j'update en espérant que ca aille mieux   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## UB|K

un ebuild est dispo sur bugzilla: bug 154394

plus de problèmes avec la vidéo (xine, mplayer tvtime enfin avec une utilisation cpu normale) et pas encore vu de bug type "fenêtre noire". Donc, jusqu'ici tout va bien!

----------

## Temet

Je vais l'attendre dans portage... si ca me règle mon problème d'hibernation, pourquoi pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Je viens de mettre à jour la version cvs, l'effet burn est génial !!!

le beam up est pas mal non plus  :Smile: 

me reste plus qu'à faire une zolie config et vous poster un screen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexou2643

Pour info : J'utilise le portage overlay de xeffects, une Radeon 9500 avec le x11-drm comme driver, mon xorg est bien configuré, je fais 4000 fps avec glxgears et j'ai bien sûr le direct rendering qui fonctionne.

Quelqu'un sait-il au juste ce qu'est le stencil buffer ?

J'ai 2 "erreurs" avec beryl:

```
beryl: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.

Initiating splash

beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing
```

Une idée ?

----------

## Temet

Le stencil buffer est un ... buffer.

Si mes vieux souvenirs sont bons, on s'en sert pour dessiner pour de faux, pour faires des opérations par la suite.

Je m'en suis servi il y a... 6 ans ptet, pour faire des ombres en OpenGL ... et ça m'a cassé les couilles sévère, c'est pour ça que j'écris un truc super vague et nul!

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stencil_buffer

EDIT : le premier n'est pas une erreur, juste un message d'information qui te dit que t'aura ptet des bugs d'affichage.

Le deuxième, bah n'utilise pas le water plugin ... qui de toute manière ne sert à rien. Je pense que c'est une fonction qui n'est pas implémenté dans le glx de ton driver.

----------

## nightelf

Pour Ce Warning "beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing " 

tu as une carte qui ne doit pas supporté les shaders necessaire pour ce plugin   (information venant du forum beryl)....

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Ok ^_^ 
> 
> Vais faire pareil alors, merci ; mais c'est bizarre quand même :/ 
> ...

 

J'ai trouvé la solution   :Razz:  ou plutot : on m'a donné la solution   :Laughing:  Merci IRC

dans le package.keywords il faut mettre la séquence "-* ~*" et avec ca j'ai pu emerger kiba-dock-9999 de l'overlay xeffects sans modification   :Cool: 

--

Bon moi j'ai toujours mon Burn à la fermeture d'une fenetre sauf que c'est des flammes bleues   :Cool:  C'est joli comme tout   :Twisted Evil:  (on peut modifier la couleur de l'effet beam aussi...)

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé la solution   ou plutot : on m'a donné la solution   Merci IRC
> 
> dans le package.keywords il faut mettre la séquence "-* ~*" et avec ca j'ai pu emerger kiba-dock-9999 de l'overlay xeffects sans modification  

 

Merci, je prends note   :Wink:  !  

--

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon moi j'ai toujours mon Burn à la fermeture d'une fenetre sauf que c'est des flammes bleues   C'est joli comme tout   (on peut modifier la couleur de l'effet beam aussi...)

 

Tu t'amuses  bien   :Laughing:   :Cool:   ... 

Je vais tester les nouveau drivers nvidia ce week-end pour voir si cela apporte des améliorations (sûrement, sinon il n'y a pas de raison de sortir des drivers   :Very Happy:  )

Enjoy !

----------

## yoyo

Pour info : 

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 [M](~)1.0.9626 (~)1.0.9629 [M](~)1.0.9742

     Installed:           1.0.9629(08:01:14 09.11.2006)(dlloader kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

  :Very Happy: 

Je crois que je vais m'intéresser sérieusement à ce thread maintenant.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'hésite, enlever nvidia-drivers de package.unmask et garder les 9629 ou passer aux 9742beta   :Question: 

----------

## UB|K

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> J'hésite, enlever nvidia-drivers de package.unmask et garder les 9629 ou passer aux 9742beta  

 

pareil, surtout qu'avec les 9629, le bug "fenêtres noires" ne disparait pas complètement (contrairement à ce que j'avais joyeusement annoncé). Des retours d'expérience des plus téméraires??

----------

## yoyo

Dites, il est où l'overlay "xeffects" ?? Je ne le trouve pas avec layman.   :Sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Dites, il est où l'overlay "xeffects" ?? Je ne le trouve pas avec layman.  

 

Bizarre moi avec un layman -L il apparait ^^

 *layman -L wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> * wrobel                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)
> 
> * wschlich                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)
> ...

 

C'est donc le 3eme en partant de la fin.

----------

## yoyo

Pas chez moi.   :Shocked:  

```
sempron ~ # layman -L|grep xeffect

sempron ~ #   
```

----------

## titoucha

Je viens d'installer beryl depuis l'arbre portage avec la prise en charge par le pilote Nvidia, je suis vraiment très impressionné par le travail effectué en si peut de temps.

Ça devient utilisable.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je rectifie, au lancement j'ai le serveur X qui se met à prendre tout le temps CPU, si je tue le serveur et que je le relance tout passe   :Shocked: 

Je ne vois vraiment pas la différence qu'il peut y avoir entre le premier démarrage de X et le second, j'ai essayé pas mal de choses entre autres de ne pas charger le serveur via xdm, le lancer à la main directement avec kdm, enlever tous les services que kdm charge au démarrage, lancer béryl-manager après le chargement complet de Kde, rien à faire.

Il faut dans tous les cas que je relance le serveur et tout est OK, là je sèche   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Moi ce qui m'étonne, c'est que la version 1.2.0 sortie y a trois jours ne soit toujours pas dans portage ... théoriquement, ça ne devrait pas être plus facile à faire que de maintenir tous les jours une version SVN ????

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas vraiment grave je trouve, car béryl c'est de "l'habillage" donc pas super indispensable, ce serait embêtant pour un programme comme Firefox et une mise à jour de sécurité.

J'ai pour l'instant désactivé béryl et j'attends la prochaine version.

----------

## Temet

Pareil, pour ça que j'attends la 1.2.0, pour tester  :Wink: 

Pis Firefox, je l'encaisse pas, je suis plus intéressé par Beryl  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pis Firefox, je l'encaisse pas, je suis plus intéressé par Beryl 

 

Bon alors je dis pour un navigateur, ça te va mieux comme cela.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Grat

Beryl svn xeffects installé hier (donc 0.1.2) + nouveau driver nvidia binaire, ça marche au poil (hors quelques bugs mineurs de temps en temps, sur la taille des fenêtres), je n'ai pour l'instant constaté aucun problème CPU.

Manque plus qu'un espace Dashboard-like pour mettre les gdesklets.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je crois que le SVN est maintenant sur la version 0.1.3 vu que la 0.1.2 est sortie.

----------

## Grat

Exact :

```
$ beryl --version

beryl-core 0.1.3
```

Le numéro de version du logo n'a pas encore changé, mais bon je doute qu'il y est d'énormes différences sur le svn, 2 jours après la release.  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Vous utilisez quel overlay pour avoir un beryl si récent?

Car sur xeffects il n'est pas encore en 0.1.3 (enfin pas chez moi donc soit j'ai un problème soit j'ai manqué qqch).

----------

## Grat

Sur xeffects, l'ebuild est toujours étiqueté 0.1.1-r2 mais il récup les sources sur le svn de beryl donc... ^^

----------

## Il turisto

Donc il me suffit de forcer une recompilation du machin?

Vous utilisez quelle commande pour cela?

emerge beryl emerald beryl-manager 

suivi de tout les autres paquets démasqués. Ou vous avez mieux?

edit : au passage. y'a moyen de relancer beryl sans le couper? Car le couper bousille toutes les positions de fenetres, ...

----------

## titoucha

 *Grat wrote:*   

> Sur xeffects, l'ebuild est toujours étiqueté 0.1.1-r2 mais il récup les sources sur le svn de beryl donc... ^^

 

Béryl est un metapaquet et si tu ne démasques pas beryl-core-*9999 et les autres paquets marqués *9999 tu auras une version 1.1.

----------

## Grat

Je n'ai pas testé mais à la racine de l'overlay xeffects, il y a un script beryl-svn-ebuilds :

 *Quote:*   

> beryl-svn-ebuilds usage:
> 
> beryl-svn-ebuilds backup
> 
> Make binary packages out of the currently merged beryl packages.
> ...

 

Je suppose que c'est fait pour.

Enfin, je décline tout responsabilité, blablabla...

EDIT : Meci titoucha, c'est bon à savoir.

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour l'info.

Nous arrivons donc à qqch comme ceci :

```

x11-wm/beryl ~x86

=x11-misc/beryl-settings-9999 -*

=x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-9999 -*

x11-wm/heliodor -*

x11-wm/metacity ~x86

x11-libs/gtk+ ~x86

dev-libs/glib ~x86

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

x11-misc/emerald-themes ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

=x11-misc/beryl-manager-9999 -*

x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

sys-devel/automake ~x86

```

----------

## Il turisto

Bon ben chez moi la dernière version svn ne fonctionne pas du tout. Mon écran se brouille complet et plus rien ne marche.

Dommage

----------

## Temet

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Merci pour l'info.
> 
> Nous arrivons donc à qqch comme ceci :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

T'as un doublon sur emerald  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Ouais ca s'appelle un copier/collé pourri et fais en 2 fois  :Smile: 

En gros comme ma console étais trop petite (et moi trop feignant pour la resizer) j'ai du copier en 2 fois pour mettre sur le forum.

mais merci pour la remarque.

Euh sinon pour voir les vidéos avec vlc ou totem vous faites comment car ll'image ets tjs noire avec beryl  :Sad: 

edit : alors que les vidéos embed dans firefox et consort cela fonctionne.

----------

## Temet

Avec Aiglx ou Nvidia ?

----------

## Il turisto

ati et aiglx

----------

## Temet

Ah ... j'ai lu plusieurs fois que l'avantage des NVidia était justement de ne plus avoir de problèmes avec les vidéos ...

Je passe, j'ai une NVidia  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Il faut décocher une option dans les pref de beryl, ne pas rediriger les fenetres quelque chose

enfin moi j'avais ce probléme avec les vidéos plein écran, ca marchera peut etre pour toi

----------

## Il turisto

"ne pas rediriger les fenetres en plein ecran".

Ca ne change rien. Mais quand je switche de full screen a fenetre je dois l'image de la video durant 1/10 de seconde.

Donc ce n'est pas comme si ca ne marchais pas du tout avec ati. Suffit d'attendre. Ils vont résoudre le prob je pense.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de trouver comment faire démarrer béryl avec Kde suite aux problèmes de ce matin.

La solution était dans la documentation sous remarque.   :Embarassed: 

Dans le fichier /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 il faut mettre 

```
KDEWM=beryl-start à la place de KDEWM=beryl-manager
```

----------

## Temet

Ici, tout en bas, c'est marqué dans "/etc/env.d/99kde-env" ... et ça marche ^^

----------

## titoucha

J'ai utilisé le HOWTO en anglais, car d'habitude les versions françaises sont moins à jour et dans celui-ci ce nest pas très bien expliqué, disons que c'est moins clair.

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pas chez moi.   
> 
> ```
> sempron ~ # layman -L|grep xeffect
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  ben, je ne sais pas trop :/

Essai de virer ton fichier local de reference de layman ( /usr/portage/local/layman/cache.xml) et force le --fetch (normalement y'a pas besoin mais bon...)

----------

## yoyo

Ben j'avais essayé ça déjà mais en fait il n'était pas indiqué dans la liste mais un layman -a xeffects m'a bien installé l'overlay.   :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un à une explication sur le sujet je suis preneur.

Sinon, c'est vraiment du beau boulot (nvidia inside) : les effets sont vraiment bien faits et le cpu reste très peu sollicité.   :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Tant mieux  :Smile: 

Bon moi je m'amuse (enerve  :Very Happy: ) avec kiba-dock.

Y'a pas moyen de fixer l'orde des icones ?? Vais voir sur le forum de beryl...

screenshot à venir quand je serrai satisfait !

EDIT: Bon pour le moment on peut pas trop fixer l'ordre des icônes à moins d'être en mode "rope" et encore ce n'est pas gagné..

Le screen en direct link   :Wink:  

J'ai désactivé le zoom, réduit l'effet "pulse", activé l'effet rotate XD

Quand je clic sur un launcher, il saute jusqu'à la moitié de l'écran   :Laughing: 

Par contre, il est gourmant en CPU quand un effet est en cours   :Exclamation: 

Tout est configuré à partir de [strike]la base de registre[/strike] gconf...   :Rolling Eyes:  kiba-set n'étant pas à jour pour le moment. (Si j'ai bien suivi l'auteur n'a pas plus le net depuis 2 semaines :/)

EDIT : marche pas [strike] :'( (ca devrait barrer le texte)

----------

## Delvin

le svn ne répond plus ou bien ca viens de chez moi ?

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 11) x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: http://svn.beryl-project.org/trunk/beryl-core

svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/trunk/beryl-core'

svn: PROPFIND of '/trunk/beryl-core': 405 Method Not Allowed (http://svn.beryl-project.org)

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 274:   Called subversion_fetch

  subversion.eclass, line 181:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: can't fetch from http://svn.beryl-project.org/trunk/beryl-core.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'

```

j'aurais oublié de configurer quelque chose ?

----------

## Ezka

Salut a tous, bon je voulais essayer Beryl + emerald avec les pilotes Nvidia 1.0.9629 qui sont en testing mais ... j'ai le même problème que Kurgan c'est tout blanc chez moi   :Sad:  ! En fait Beryl a l'air de fonctionner, mes fenètres se déforment et tout sauf que ... j'ai aucune décoration, ni barre de taches ... ni rien en fait ! Les cubes tournent mais je suis dans un grand espace blanc sur un fond noir ! emerald a l'air de ne rien afficher du tout.

J'ai utilisé uniquement les versions testing d'emerald et Beryl soit les version 0.1.1

Comme sur son post j'ai lu qu'il fallait compilé xorg-server beryl et mesa avec le même glproto, je l'ai fait ... mais pas mieux.

J'ai utilisé le howto en fr mais j'ai aussi parcouru le howto En. au cas où ... pas mieux.

Es-que ça viendrait du fait que je me log en console quand je démarre la machine et que le startx soit fait via mon bashrc ? Comme je me sert de cette méthode pour lancer X j'ai mis emerald dans le .xinitrc. Comme je le fait avec fluxbox en fait.

Les logs de Beryl et d'Emerald sont vide, et celui de Xorg pas trés parlant. Je ne sais pas plus trop quoi essayer   :Confused:  ... ce grand flot blanc me donne des vertiges   :Rolling Eyes:  , a l'aide ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Euh normalement on lance beryl-manager et c'est tout... lui il se charge de lancer beryl et emerald

----------

## Temet

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Es-que ça viendrait du fait que je me log en console quand je démarre la machine et que le startx soit fait via mon bashrc ? Comme je me sert de cette méthode pour lancer X j'ai mis emerald dans le .xinitrc. Comme je le fait avec fluxbox en fait.

 

Je crois que ca ne marche que sous KDE, GNOME et XFCE.

----------

## Scullder

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Salut a tous, bon je voulais essayer Beryl + emerald avec les pilotes Nvidia 1.0.9629 qui sont en testing mais ... j'ai le même problème que Kurgan c'est tout blanc chez moi   !

 

T'as utilisé ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects#Configuring_nVidia-drivers_and_X ?

Sur cette page : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030 , on trouve ça en plus dans la section screen, on dirait que ça décrit ton problème :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # If you are using an older version of compiz that
> 
> # does not support rendering into the Composite
> ...

 

----------

## Ezka

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je crois que ca ne marche que sous KDE, GNOME et XFCE.

 

Sur le site de Beryl est expliqué que fluxbox ne marche pas avec, entre autre WM, et que donc ils ont crée Emerald qui fonctionne avec Beryl. Si j'ai bien compris Emerald gère la déco des fenètres, et Beryl y applique les effets. Si on utilise KDE, Gnome ou XFCE, on peut se passer d'Emerald (enfin si j'ai bien tout compris).

 *Quote:*   

> T'as utilisé ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects#Configuring_nVidia-drivers_and_X ?

 

Presque, j'ai suivis le tuto en français aprés avoir parcouru le howto en anglais, il ne me paraissait pas obsolet.

Donc en Gros j'ai :

- installé les drivers nvidia

- compilé Beryl mesa Emerald leurs dépendances et xorg-server (7.1) pour être sur qu'il aient le même glproto

- rajouté les Options dans le xorg.conf (j'ai essayé avec  Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" -> pas mieux ).

et essayé et ça me fait un cube tt blanc et des fenètre ss déco.

 *Quote:*   

> Euh normalement on lance beryl-manager et c'est tout... lui il se charge de lancer beryl et emerald

 

Je vais ré-essayé, mais il me semble que si je met "beryl-manager" uniquement dans le .xinitrc, il se lance, mais immédiatement aprés le server X se coupe (fin du xinitrc). "beryl-manager" n'est pas bloquant, donc le server X a rien a faire hop il s'arrete (d'aprés ce que je vois).

EDIT : J'ai un mieux, en lançant beryl-manager + un xterm (qui est bloquant) j'ai récup des décos de fenètres : Emerald ! Bon j'ai pas de barres de taches (d'ailleur je me demande où vont les fenètres que je minimise) ni de fond ... mais y a du progrés   :Laughing: 

Je vais ptêtre devoir lancer xdm au boot, comme ça il lancera le X ... snif ma belle console que j'aime !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Et si à la place de lancer béryl avec beryl-manager tu le fais, avec beryl-start

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Je crois que ca ne marche que sous KDE, GNOME et XFCE. 
> 
> Sur le site de Beryl est expliqué que fluxbox ne marche pas avec, entre autre WM, et que donc ils ont crée Emerald qui fonctionne avec Beryl. Si j'ai bien compris Emerald gère la déco des fenètres, et Beryl y applique les effets. Si on utilise KDE, Gnome ou XFCE, on peut se passer d'Emerald (enfin si j'ai bien tout compris).
> 
> 

 

Tu n'as pas compris   :Surprised: 

Le couple Beryl/emerald n'est pas autonome. Il lui faut un DM pour fonctionner (KDE/Gnome/XFce).

Beryl est le composite manager et Emerald le décorateur de fenêtre

Emerald est "l'équivalant" de kwin, metacity, XFwm4 mais avec prise en charge du composite. Il existe maintenant des alternatives à Emerald pour KDE et Gnome.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> EDIT : J'ai un mieux, en lançant beryl-manager + un xterm (qui est bloquant) j'ai récup des décos de fenètres : Emerald ! Bon j'ai pas de barres de taches (d'ailleur je me demande où vont les fenètres que je minimise) ni de fond ... mais y a du progrés   

 

Tu peux aussi lancer ta barre de tâche ... Vérifie que beryl est lancé car chez moi beryl-manager ne le lance pas, donc je l'ai aussi rajouté au lancement .... Les fenêtres des apps que tu minimises disparraisse graphiquement mais l'application tourne en toile de fond donc tu peux le vérifier avec :

```
ps aux
```

 , tu peux aussi le tuer avec :

```
kill -9 PID(numéro_du_processus)
```

ou 

```
killall  nom_de_l'application

mais si tu as 5 xterm , killall xterm va tuer les 5 process ...
```

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Je vais ptêtre devoir lancer xdm au boot, comme ça il lancera le X ... snif ma belle console que j'aime ! 

 

Franchement, un fbflash avec des images perso + gdm avec des images persos à lancer aléatoirement est quand même plus intéressant que startx .... et la belle console, tu l'auras avec URxvt avec une belle transparence et une déco personnalisé d'enfer !

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi lancer ta barre de tâche ... Vérifie que beryl est lancé car chez moi beryl-manager ne le lance pas, donc je l'ai aussi rajouté au lancement 

 

Tu lances beryl-manager et beryl ? tu fais comment ?

----------

## Ezka

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Le couple Beryl/emerald n'est pas autonome. Il lui faut un DM pour fonctionner (KDE/Gnome/XFce).
> 
> Beryl est le composite manager et Emerald le décorateur de fenêtre
> 
> Emerald est "l'équivalant" de kwin, metacity, XFwm4 mais avec prise en charge du composite. Il existe maintenant des alternatives à Emerald pour KDE et Gnome.

 

Ok d'ac maintenant j'ai compris merki !

 *Quote:*   

> Franchement, un fbflash avec des images perso + gdm avec des images persos à lancer aléatoirement est quand même plus intéressant que startx

 

Oué c'est ce que je viens de mettre, et ça marche même mieux qu'avant.

 *Quote:*   

> Tu peux aussi lancer ta barre de tâche

 

Y-a quoi comme barre de tache en "stand alone" ? Car pour le fond du cube je peux utiliser Esetroot comme pour la fluxbox ça marche, j'ai des décos de fenètre, me manque plus qu'une barre de taches et des menus   :Rolling Eyes:  ... bon au pire je vais mettre KDE ... lol

----------

## Temet

Ca marche mieux avec Gnome quand même!

(c'est un pro KDE qui dit ça, no troll inside donc  :Wink: )

----------

## CryoGen

Hého  :Surprised:  sous XFce c'est pas mal non plus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de finir l'installation de la version 0.1.2, cette version amène une amélioration notable de la réactivité (première impression) et maintenant je peux démarrer avec la commande beryl-manager.

----------

## Temet

Bah tu l'as trouvée ou cette version???

Elle est sortie y a 4 jours mais elle n'est toujours pas dans portage...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai créé des ebuilds en prenant ceux de la version svn et en les modifiant pour qu'ils utilisent la branche 0.1.2 à la place du trunk et le tour est joué.

----------

## Temet

J'avoue que j'ai pensé prendre les ebuilds de la version 0.1.1 et juste les renommer ... c'est juste con ou très con comme idée? lol

----------

## titoucha

Ça ne fonctionne pas, car ceux de la version 0.1.1 cherchent des fichiers tar.gz, il faut partir des svn et aller chercher les sources.

----------

## Temet

Ah bah je comprends mieux pourquoi y a pas d'ebuild .... z'ont pas claqué des tar.gz ... mais c'est quoi ce bordel ???

Bon bah tant pis pour eux  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT : bon, c'est une "development release" ... comme ça, c'est plus clair, on ne la verra pas dans portage.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens d'avoir une superbe plantée, le serveur X complètement gelé après trois heures d'utilisation, il y a encore des bogues   :Confused: 

----------

## Scullder

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a bien configuré beryl pourrait exporter son profil avec Beryl Settings Manager et nous le proposer ? 

Merci d'avance

----------

## titoucha

Qu'entends-tu par bien configuré ??

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

(tout d'abord navré, j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 30 pages   :Confused:  )

Je cherche la "torsion de fenêtre" ---> visible ici

J'ai (mal ?) cherché dans la doc, mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Faut-il un plugin supplémentaire ? configurer machinbidule ? ou un bête raccourci clavier

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

[EDIT] J'ai trouvé finalement ... simple mais fallait y penser : pour ceux qui cherchent, faut maximiser la fenêtre et maintenir ALT enfoncé comme si on voulait déplacer la fenêtre.

----------

## Scullder

Je veux dire pratique. La configuration par défaut, c'est horrible quoi o_O

L'effet lampe (pour l'ouverture/fermeture des fenêtres et menu) est inutilisable, l'effet wobbly est exagéré, les touches pour la fonction exposé ont été changées et c'est extrêmement lourd de passer en mode exposé dès qu'on passe la souris dans le bord bas gauche pour le menu K et en haut à droite pour fermer une fenêtre.

Je cherche avant tout à optimiser la config pour que ce soit utilisable, donc je vire tout ce qui m'empêche de lire pour afficher un effet alors que la fenêtre est déjà prête. J'essaie aussi de faire quelque chose de léger, ma petite fx5700le en 1600*1200 suit pas.

J'en avais une pour compiz mais je l'ai supprimée sans faire exprès   :Crying or Very sad: 

svp, quelqu'un a ça ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Alors on cherche la même chose   :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai que les options de base te donnent presque envie de partir tout de suite, ils ont remplacé l'effet « flamby » par un truc qui te fout le mal de mer.

Par contre si tu as une Nvidia, peux-tu me donner ta configuration pour ton écran dans xorg.conf, car avec le nouveau pilote 9629 je n'arrive plus à avoir du 1600x1200, j'ai mis l'option DPMS avec les anciens pilotes aucun souci avec le nouveau c'est plus possible.

----------

## Temet

Bah moi c'est l'inverse, avec compiz, l'effet flamby était beaucoup trop violent.

Avec les réglages par défaut de Beryl, ca va.

L'effet lampe est ptet mon préféré.

Et pour pas être emmerdé quand tu mets ton curseur dans un coin, bah tu désactives ... t'as un menu de conf super bien foutu pour ça ...

... c'est franchement histoire de se plaindre. Quand fallait passer par GConf, là oui c'était une horreur! Avec le tool Beryl, tout se configure facilement.

Ceci dit, Beryl, je retenterai chaque version qui sortira, mais pour le moment je préfère sans.

----------

## Scullder

Bah ouai mais Beryl Settings manager est beaucoup trop complexe, on pourrait passer des heures à tout essayer pour arriver à un résultat qui nous plaît :/

Ce serait pas mal de faire quelques config par défaut différentes, comme des thèmes quoi.

titoucha, ça devrait t'intéresser :

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700 LE]"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "false"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "BackingStore"          "on"

        Option          "SaveUnder"             "on"

        Option          "UseEdidDpi"            "false"

        Option          "DynamicTwinView"       "false"

        Option          "HWCursor"              "true"

        Option          "CursorShadow"          "true"

        # to ignore all edid information

#       Option "UseEDID" "False"

        # Or to only ignore the edid modes

#       Option "ModeValidation" "NoXServerModes"

#       VideoRAM        16384

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "ViewSonic G90FB"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       30-97

        VertRefresh     50-180

#       ModeLine "1600x1200" 210.46 1600 1672 2032 2176 1200 1202 1214 1240 #78Hz

  ModeLine "640x480" 83.86 640 672 832 896 480 482 494 520 #180Hz

  ModeLine "800x600" 108.23 800 840 1040 1120 600 602 614 640 #151Hz

  ModeLine "1024x768" 136.52 1024 1072 1312 1408 768 770 782 808 #120Hz

  ModeLine "1152x864" 148.57 1152 1200 1440 1536 864 866 878 904 #107Hz

  ModeLine "1600x1200" 210.46 1600 1672 2032 2176 1200 1202 1214 1240 #78Hz

        DisplaySize     360 270

  Gamma   0.80  0.80  0.80  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]"

        Monitor         "ViewSonic G90FB"

        # Enable 32-bit ARGB GLX Visuals

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        # If you are using an older version of compiz that

        # does not support rendering into the Composite

        # Overlay Window, you will need to disable clipping

        # of GLX rendering to the X Root window with this

        # option, or you will get a blank screen after

        # starting compiz:

        Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ce qui est important pour la détection des résolutions, c'est surtout edid, les modelines, et le dynamic twinview qui joue un peu avec les résolutions (les meta mode en fait), sauf que chez moi ça marche pas.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai réussi à faire un réglage aux petits oignons avec tes renseignements, je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir du 1600x1200, mais je ne cherche plus, car avec les réglages que j'ai maintenant c'est mieux qu'avant et bien plus lisible.

----------

## Temet

Dites, zavez lu le blog???

 *Quote:*   

> Q : I am running your svn and have noticed this non-tfp Beryl, what is this?
> 
> R : It is exactly what it sounds like, an early attempt (with some success I might add) to make Beryl run without the need for texture_from_pixmap. No more black window bug from nvidia, no more Xgl, no more AIGLX. Oh yeah and its faster than Xgl/AIGLX (nvidia beta performance looks to be about the same). The code is all thanks to Onestone who is a true bling hero, and the idea itself originates from the Project Looking Glass people. Kudos to them and their great work, we hope to incorporate more of their experience to Beryls code base in the form of optimizations and improvements.

 

Intéressant non ?

----------

## Il turisto

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> (tout d'abord navré, j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 30 pages   )
> 
> Je cherche la "torsion de fenêtre" ---> visible ici
> ...

 

Chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas. Elle se démaximize dès que je tire trop.

Edit : c'est possible d'utiliser de l'anti aliasing sous beryl et si oui comment?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dites, zavez lu le blog???
> 
>  *Quote:*   Q : I am running your svn and have noticed this non-tfp Beryl, what is this?
> 
> R : It is exactly what it sounds like, an early attempt (with some success I might add) to make Beryl run without the need for texture_from_pixmap. No more black window bug from nvidia, no more Xgl, no more AIGLX. Oh yeah and its faster than Xgl/AIGLX (nvidia beta performance looks to be about the same). The code is all thanks to Onestone who is a true bling hero, and the idea itself originates from the Project Looking Glass people. Kudos to them and their great work, we hope to incorporate more of their experience to Beryls code base in the form of optimizations and improvements. 
> ...

 

Pour l'instant ça bug un peu, et les effets marche beaucoup moins biens voir même pas du tout.

Tien a propos Looking Glass ça avance ? Ça devais être le premier projet de bureau 3D sérieux sous Linux, mais apparemment ils se sont fait griller. Le syndrome de premier partie dernier arrivé semble être une constante dans le monde libre !

----------

## Temet

Looking glass est mort depuis des années, quand ils l'ont laché à la communauté car ils ne pouvaient rien en tirer.

(enfin, c'est mon avis à moi que j'ai  :Laughing: )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon j'ai re-testé le mode Non-TFP et contrairement a ce que j'ai marqué plus haut ça marche plutôt pas mal finalement, mais ça reste plus lent qu'avec le mode nvidia chez moi.

Aussi un petit bug si le Mode non-TFP est activé des le lancement de beryl via l'environement KDEWM.

----------

## Temet

Ouais attends, ils n'ont jamais écrit que c'était au point ... ils commencent à taffer dessus ^^

----------

## Il turisto

Avez vous essayé les touches ctrl+molette, maj+molette  sur une fenetre ou le bureau et alt+molette sur une fenetre???

Quelqu'un saurais répondre à mes 2 questions de mon précédent post svp?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas. Elle se démaximize dès que je tire trop.
> 
> Edit : c'est possible d'utiliser de l'anti aliasing sous beryl et si oui comment?

 

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le plugin qui s'occupe de ca :/ 

Si c'est bien wobbly essai de mettre le ressort de maximisation à 10...

Pour l'AA si tu trouves je prend  :Very Happy: 

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Avez vous essayé les touches ctrl+molette, maj+molette  sur une fenetre ou le bureau et alt+molette sur une fenetre???

 

Jamais essayé.

----------

## titoucha

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Avez vous essayé les touches ctrl+molette, maj+molette  sur une fenetre ou le bureau et alt+molette sur une fenetre???
> 
> 

 

Le premier ne fait rien, le deuxième modifie la brillance et le dernier la transparence.

----------

## Ascodas

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Avez vous essayé les touches ctrl+molette, maj+molette  sur une fenetre ou le bureau et alt+molette sur une fenetre???
> 
>  
> 
> Le premier ne fait rien, le deuxième modifie la brillance et le dernier la transparence.

 

Le premier fait passer prgressivement ce qu 'il y a sous le curseur en n/b.

EDIT : la combinaison déssature ou passe ne niveau de gris au choix ...

----------

## titoucha

Pas chez moi   :Confused: 

Edit: Si ça fonctionne il fallait tourner la molette plus longtemps   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ascodas

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pas chez moi  
> 
> Edit: Si ça fonctionne il fallait tourner la molette plus longtemps  

 

Oui clair il m'a fallu un moment pour m'en apercevoir ...

j'en profite pour une question avez vous la touche superieur/inferieur bien mappée ? chez moi elle ne fonctionne pas sous béryl (j'avoue j'ai pas chercher ...)

Edit : ca marche apres un loadkeys fr une idée ?

----------

## zyprexa

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas. Elle se démaximize dès que je tire trop.

 

Comme chez moi, mais j'ai remarqué que ca dépendait du coin auquel on s'attaque. Par le bas par exemple, je peux tirer la fenêtre jusqu'au milieu de l'écran sans problème.

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Avez vous essayé les touches ctrl+molette, maj+molette sur une fenetre ou le bureau et alt+molette sur une fenetre??? 

 

Bien joué, je cherchais justement un truc de ce style ^^ (je m'étais résolu à binder mon transset-df avec des touches)

Petite question : java fonctionne-t'il correctement chez vous ? chez moi ca fait planter l'application qui charge l'applet (OOo et firefox ... en revanche, cgoban fonctionne correctement)

----------

## Scullder

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Tien a propos Looking Glass ça avance ? Ça devais être le premier projet de bureau 3D sérieux sous Linux, mais apparemment ils se sont fait griller. Le syndrome de premier partie dernier arrivé semble être une constante dans le monde libre !

 

J'ai essayé un live cd, et on reconnait quand même bien la lourdeur de java, 30% d'utilisation cpu en permanence, assez peu réactif.

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai re-testé le mode Non-TFP et contrairement a ce que j'ai marqué plus haut ça marche plutôt pas mal finalement, mais ça reste plus lent qu'avec le mode nvidia chez moi.

 

Le mode nvidia est lent chez moi, en 1600*1200 avec une fx5700le, ça va pas trop si on veut avoir une bonne réactivité. XGL me semblait mieux de ce point de vue là mais on doit pouvoir arriver à quelque chose de plus réactif en désactivant des plug-in et avec une bonne configuration.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Petit Screenshot 

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Tien a propos Looking Glass ça avance ? Ça devais être le premier projet de bureau 3D sérieux sous Linux, mais apparemment ils se sont fait griller. Le syndrome de premier partie dernier arrivé semble être une constante dans le monde libre ! 
> 
> J'ai essayé un live cd, et on reconnait quand même bien la lourdeur de java, 30% d'utilisation cpu en permanence, assez peu réactif.
> 
> 

 

Par contre, je trouve qu'il y a de très bonnes idées dans Looking Glass, par exemple les fenêtres qui se rangent sur les côtes et aussi le fait que l'on puisse les retourner et par exemple écrire au dos.

----------

## Scullder

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Par contre, je trouve qu'il y a de très bonnes idées dans Looking Glass, par exemple les fenêtres qui se rangent sur les côtes et aussi le fait que l'on puisse les retourner et par exemple écrire au dos.

 

J'aime bien le projet metisse aussi, c'est dix fois plus léger mais ça n'a plus l'air maintenu.  :Sad: 

On peut définir la forme de la surface du bureau, par exemple cylindre, et coller les fenêtres sur cette surface, de façon à ce que les fenêtres au centre soit visible, celle sur les bords directement orientées pour prendre moins de place tout en restant visible.

http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/screenshots/

http://www.trustonme.net/didactels/313.html

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

>  *zyprexa wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> (tout d'abord navré, j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 30 pages   )
> 
> Je cherche la "torsion de fenêtre" ---> visible ici
> ...

 

Pour l'AA et l'aniso avec les drivers nVidia http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Tips_and_Tricks#Anti-aliasing_.26_Anisotropic_Filtering_for_Nvidia_users

Chez moi ça marche bien ! on peut mettre ces variables dans /etc/env.d/02local par exemple pour que se soit activé automatiquement au démarrage !

Avec l'AA : http://gentoouser.free.fr/20061115.png

Sans : http://gentoouser.free.fr/screenshots/20061113.png

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour le lien mais ...

T'a pas le même pour ati?

----------

## titoucha

@GentooUser@Clubic, merci pour le lien, je viens de tester et c'est vrai que l'amélioration est visible et je n'ai pas eu de ralentissement comme je le craignais.

----------

## Temet

Version 0.1.2 dans portage  :Wink: 

... bon, ce week end, je vais m'amuser, entre KDE 3.5.5 et Beryl 0.1.2 .... piouf  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Version 0.1.2 dans portage 
> 
> ... bon, ce week end, je vais m'amuser, entre KDE 3.5.5 et Beryl 0.1.2 .... piouf 

 

Déjà fait pour moi pour kde 3.5.5, avec les patch KIP : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-236593-highlight-kip.html  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Déjà fait pour moi pour kde 3.5.5, avec les patch KIP : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-236593-highlight-kip.html 

 

Et ils font quoi exactement ces patchs, j'ai suivi ton lien et je n'ai pas trouvé une explication claire de leurs utilités.

----------

## Temet

Pareil, j'ai eu l'impression que fout une barre à gauche, ce que je déteste, et quelques arrondis ... ^^

Je veux bien des précisions aussi.

(on va se faire tuer pour le off titoucha ^^)

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (on va se faire tuer pour le off titoucha ^^)

 

C'est de la faute à @scullder, il n'avait pas besoin d'attiser notre curiosité.    :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

De tête et je dois en oublier :

- ça trifouille la sidebar de konqueror (je préfère, c'est illisible le menu vertical)

- à l'écran de déconnexion, au lieu d'avoir un grisage grossier du haut vers le bas, on a un dégradé assez progressif

- la rubberband, c'est quand on selectionne une zone sur le bureau ou une liste de fichier, le rectangle n'est plus dessiné en pointillé mais ça fait une belle zone transparente réutilisant les couleurs du thème (comme sous gnome)

- dans le menu K, il y a un champ rechercher, on tape le nom d'une application, et ça grise les menus qui ne correspondent pas

- chercher dans le topic pour trouver les autres trucs (je suis sûr que j'ai pas tout remarqué)

Pour activer ces patch il y a le useflag pertty. Si vous utilisez l'overlay xeffects, il y a un kdelibs avec le useflag pertty (mais ça ne suffit pas ^_^).

Pour pas faire les choses à moitié, il y a les patch qt-copy, qui sont des bug fix de qt dispo sur le cvs de kde. Il y a un overlay tweaked qt (inclu à xeffects apparemment) sur le forum unsupported software pour utiliser ces patch et aussi les patch pertty pour qt (use flag pertty). Si vous voulez faire le warrior, il y a un useflag risky pour compiler qt avec les options hidden visibility de gcc (je déconseille vu les problèmes que ça crée même si c'est pas bloquant).

Vala, fin du HS, désolé touplein  :Sad:  , si ça vous intéresse, on peut créer un autre topic peut-être.

----------

## titoucha

Merci pour les renseignements je vais tester et si jamais j'ouvrirai un autre fil de discussion.

C'est étrange ce matin j'ai eu deux plantées du serveur X lors de compilation, il se plante et revient à l'invite de kdm.   :Confused: 

Je tourne avec la version svn révision 97, quelqu'un a eu ça ou je suis le seul.

J'ai ouvert un nouveau fil pour kde avec le patch KIP ICI

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a le patch pour la Vrai transparence dans Konsole dans ce KIP ?

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour,

est-ce possible d'avoir le plugin Reflection sous compiz-aiglx?

Je ne le trouve pas sur le net....  :Laughing:   il semble avoir été retiré avec blur, mais il semblerait que blurfx soit là pour le remplacer, donc je me disais...

EDIT : je suis vraiment une burne : ici

----------

## titoucha

@GentooUser: Je ne sais pas, par contre il faudrait que tu postes dans le fil que j'ai ouvert exprès pour ça, j'ai mis le lien dans le message du dessus.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @GentooUser: Je ne sais pas, par contre il faudrait que tu postes dans le fil que j'ai ouvert exprès pour ça, j'ai mis le lien dans le message du dessus.

 OK   :Wink: 

Mais je n'étais pas vraiment HS vu que le patch pour la transparence dans Konsole ne marche qu'avec Compiz/Beryl   :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   @GentooUser: Je ne sais pas, par contre il faudrait que tu postes dans le fil que j'ai ouvert exprès pour ça, j'ai mis le lien dans le message du dessus. OK  
> 
> Mais je n'étais pas vraiment HS vu que le patch pour la transparence dans Konsole ne marche qu'avec Compiz/Beryl  

 

Alors c'est une question qui peut être dans les deux fils   :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ha nikel, depuis la mise à jour de Beryl, j'ai le mplayer qui remarche bien ainsi que google earth.

----------

## Il turisto

Comment fais t'on pour avoir plus de 4 faces sur le cube?

Car j'ai vu dans la options : rotate to face 5,6, ... 10, ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben plus de 6 faces sur un cube c'est un peu chaud.   :Laughing: 

ok ok,   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Il turisto

Elle étais bonne. en attendant 4 bureaux c peu et j'aimerais en avoir un peu plus même si le cube est plus cube après.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est vrai que 4 c'est un peu juste, et je préfère utilisé les deux faces restantes commes des bureaux au lieu de simple fond d'écran, qui sont toujours cachés en plus.

Par contre je viens d'aller voir dans le beryl-manager et je n'ai pas trouvé cette option.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de lire que pour l'instant c'est même pas possible de changer le logo de fond de ces deux faces, alors y mettre un bureau.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Humm c'est bizarre ce que tu dis là, car moi je les ai changé, et déjà dans la version précedente!! On parle bien de Beryl là non ???

----------

## Il turisto

Moi aussi je les ai changé ces fonds. Par contre le fond du skydome ne fonctionne pas chez moi. En fait si mais quand je met un fond d'écran dessus ca marche pas.

As tu quand même vu les options de switch vers les bureaux 5,6,...? 

Il faut peut être mettre le cube à plat pour utiliser cette options?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil le skydome ne marche pas chez moi. Par contre mon cube n'est pas plat   :Shocked:  donc c'est peut-être pour cela que je n'ai pas vu les options.

----------

## Temet

Si, le fond marche, faut juste se documenter > c'est une texture, faut que les dimensions soient multiples de 2.

Prenez une image, redimensionnez la en 2048x1024px en png, et ça marchera  :Wink: 

(je l'ai fait, vous l'auriez su si vous aviez regardé ma vidéo, bande de vilains   :Laughing: )

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai regardé ta vidéo mais depuis que j'ai beryl je peux plus en mater.

Sinon pour le nombre de bureaux : dans options générales : taille virtuelle horizontale.

Bon après c moche car le cube ne devient pas une forme a 5 ou 6 côté enfin essayer vous verrez.

edit : mais comme les fond d'écrans supérieurs et inférieurs disparaissent je pense que c pas encore fini de coder et que par la suite le cube prendra la forme désirée.

edit 2 : matez aussi la taille virtuelle verticale. ca marche pas non plus mais avec ca le cube va devenir un truc de ouf.

edit 3 : ok le skydome marche mais il pixelise a mort. me faudrait une image dans une plus grande résolution.

edit 4 : bon ben si on l'anime pas il a pas besoin de l'étirer et ca pixélise pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Jamais je ferais passer Beryl avant les vidéos !

La je vais bientot voir ce que ca donne le 0.1.2 avec KDE 3.5.5 (mis à jour en 3H30  :Shocked:  , j'adore mon Core Duo), mais y a de fortes chances qu'il dégage au moindre bug... j'aime pas les crashs, ça me fait penser à ma jeunesse windowsienne.

Pour le skydome, je suis parti d'une image de la Nasa qui fait ... plus de 30 Mo!!! Mais j'ai réduit, faut pas déconner... je vais pas bouffer 30 Mo de ram pour un skydome lol. M'enfin moi ça ne pixelise pas.

----------

## CryoGen

Pour le nombre de bureaux:

Options Generales > Valeurs Numeriques

Horizontal Virtual Size

le vertical size est utile quand on desactive cube pour activer Plane  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bon, Beryl 0.1.2 marche du tonnerre avec KDE 3.5.5, je suis juste deg car l'hibernation (enfin même le stand by) déconne toujours ... donc je vais devoir le virer...

Sinon, mes vidéos ne sont pas fluides. C'est regardable, mais si je vire Beryl, ca passe mieux... y a pas un paramètre magique quelque part pour ça ?

Y a pas un moyen d'avoir une barre des tâches qui ne montre pas tous les apps de tous les bureaux ???

----------

## kochka

Je viens de faire la maj, et j'adore le nouvel effet "Beam Up"  :Smile:  Trop classe !!!

----------

## titoucha

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Humm c'est bizarre ce que tu dis là, car moi je les ai changé, et déjà dans la version précedente!! On parle bien de Beryl là non ???

 

Tu as raison mon information était fausse.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Pour le nombre de bureaux:
> 
> Options Generales > Valeurs Numeriques
> 
> Horizontal Virtual Size
> ...

 

c'est ce que je disais juste avant  :Smile: 

Euh sinon je n'ai plus de décorations de fenêtres la et je sais pas pq. Quelqu'un à déjà eu le prob?

----------

## Temet

Ouais, après avoir modifié le fichier dans /etc/env.d, j'oublie toujours de faire le env-update et je me retrouve sans déco ... et au bout de 5 minutes je m'exclame : "T'ain, je suis con!!!!" ^^

Sinon non, ché pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Sauf que la je viens de démarrer le portable.

Par contre j'ai ajouté cela : XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 dans mon envirronement en conseil du tuto pour résoudre les crash firefox. Serait ce lié?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais en tout cas Firefox commence à me gonfler avec ses moultes plantages, même epiphany fait pareil. Bon je viens d'installer Opera, pour l'instant pas de souçis ett pourtant je suis sur les sites qui me posent problèmes avec Firefox.

----------

## DuF

Hello,

Bon, je suis sous Xfce et disons que j'ai un souci pour avoir beryl proprement. En fait, j'ai suivi le how-to Beryl et suivi la configuration à faire pour xfce. Problème, quand je démarre xfce il ne prend pas en compte le lancement de beryl...

Donc j'ouvre un xterm et là je lance beryl-manager....

La première fois ça fonctionnait super, mais maintenant, dès que je modifie une option de Beryl (pas d'emerald), je perds la décoration des fenêtres, je dois resélectionner Beryl comme WM, comme si Beryl plantait...

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui utilise xfce a une méthode propre pour lancer beryl avec xfce dès le démarrage en remplacement de xfvwm4 ?

Et aussi, à quoi peut être du ces plantages de Beryl quand je touche aux options, alors que la première fois, je n'ai eu aucun problème (on dirait comme un fichier de configuration corrompue), si quelqu'un a une idée, je prends  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## Il turisto

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais en tout cas Firefox commence à me gonfler avec ses moultes plantages, même epiphany fait pareil. Bon je viens d'installer Opera, pour l'instant pas de souçis ett pourtant je suis sur les sites qui me posent problèmes avec Firefox.

 

la résolution du plantage se trouve la : http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Mozilla_.28Firefox.29_crash_Issue_with_Flash

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ha ouai en effet ça marche, ben je préfère ça car j'étais pas trop à l'aise avec Opera. Merci merci    :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

@Duf : la commande beryl-start n'est plus  :Wink: 

Mets beryl.

(constaté hier lors de mon passage à la 0.1.2 ... qui a du durer une heure ^^)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

beryl ne lance pas le WM !

Bon beryl-manager le fait mais chez moi si on le lance avec seulement beryl de lancé il n'affiche pas l'icône de notification.

Donc vaut mieux soit créer un script qui lance beryl et le WM;

Soit récupérer beryl-start d'une ancienne installation

beryl-start

```
#!/bin/bash

if which emerald > /dev/null

then

    emerald --replace > ~/.emerald.log 2>&1 &

    disown %1

else

    yawd --replace > ~/.yawd.log 2>&1 &

    disown %1

fi

beryl > ~/.beryl.log 2>&1 &

disown %1

```

Les utilisateurs d'aquamarine peuvent l'adapter  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @Duf : la commande beryl-start n'est plus 
> 
> Mets beryl.
> 
> (constaté hier lors de mon passage à la 0.1.2 ... qui a du durer une heure ^^)

 

Bah justement, Beryl ne lance pas de wm chez moi....

Par contre, comme le dit GentooUser@Clubic, Beryl-manager le lance, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait ainsi, d'ailleurs j'ai l'icône dans ma barre des tâches, c'est ainsi que je peux modifier les options de Beryl.

Donc bon, c'est pas super clean là pour le coup  :Smile: 

Et sinon Temet, tu es repassé à quelle version de Beryl ?

----------

## Temet

Bah je te garantis que moi, beryl-manager lance beryl-manager, mais c'est tout!

Si je veux beryl, je dois le mettre dans mon fichier env et faire un env-update.

Bah j'ai désactivé Beryl car l'hibernation merde avec, je pense que ce sont les drivers nvidia avec l'extension composite qui merdent ... va falloir que je tranche car elle marche bien cette version 0.1.2, bcp plus speed  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Par contre, je trouve qu'il y a de très bonnes idées dans Looking Glass, par exemple les fenêtres qui se rangent sur les côtes et aussi le fait que l'on puisse les retourner et par exemple écrire au dos. 
> 
> J'aime bien le projet metisse aussi, c'est dix fois plus léger mais ça n'a plus l'air maintenu. 
> 
> 

 

En fait Metisse c'est toujours maintenu. Si tu regardes le Changelog dans le CVS tu peux voir que c'est mis à jour régulièrement. Le problème je pense c'est que c'est plus un projet de recherche qu'autre chose, pas forcément destiné au grand public, ce qui explique le peu de releases officielles.

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah je te garantis que moi, beryl-manager lance beryl-manager, mais c'est tout!
> 
> Si je veux beryl, je dois le mettre dans mon fichier env et faire un env-update.
> 
> Bah j'ai désactivé Beryl car l'hibernation merde avec, je pense que ce sont les drivers nvidia avec l'extension composite qui merdent ... va falloir que je tranche car elle marche bien cette version 0.1.2, bcp plus speed 

 

Dans quel fichier env tu le mets ?

Moi j'ai fait fait ça à la méthode de l'How-To Beryl ainsi qu'avec mon ~/.xinitrc donc je suis curieux de savoir comment tu as fait, car ça me semble beaucoup plus pertinent...

----------

## Temet

Bah c'est pour ceux qui sont sous KDE.

C'est tout à la fin du how to, dans "méthodes alternatives" ou un truc du style.

De tête c'est "/etc/env.d/99kde-env", suffit de rajouter "KDEWM=beryl" et de faire un env-update... c'est plus simple et ça marche  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah c'est pour ceux qui sont sous KDE.
> 
> C'est tout à la fin du how to, dans "méthodes alternatives" ou un truc du style.
> 
> De tête c'est "/etc/env.d/99kde-env", suffit de rajouter "KDEWM=beryl" et de faire un env-update... c'est plus simple et ça marche 

 

C'est bien ce qui me semblait, étant sous Xfce cette méthode ne me concerne pas. Bon ce soir je vais continuer à bidouiller et à me documenter afin de trouver une méthode propre.

----------

## Il turisto

Et pour mon prob de déco de fenetres quelqu'un à une idée?

----------

## DuF

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Et pour mon prob de déco de fenetres quelqu'un à une idée?

 

T'as essayer, (je suppose que oui) en lançant beryl-manager, de relancer soit beryl, soit emerald ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@Il Turisto: Tu peux aussi essayé renommer le .beryl et/ou le .emerald de ton home.

----------

## Il turisto

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Et pour mon prob de déco de fenetres quelqu'un à une idée? 
> 
> T'as essayer, (je suppose que oui) en lançant beryl-manager, de relancer soit beryl, soit emerald ?

 

Oui j'ai essayé cela. merci pour la proposition.

@-KuRGaN- : je viens d'essayer et cela ne chnage rien (a part le fait que je n'ai plus mes options évidemment).

Merci aussi pour la proposition. Pensez vous que cela peut venir de la variable d'environnement dont je parle plus haut? Car hier ca marchais et après le reboot cela ne fonctionnait plus.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien essaie de l'enlever puis de rebooter. J'ai aussi mis cette variable, donc le temps de prendre le train pour rentrer chez moi, j'essairai de poster pour te dire si ça vient de là ou pas.

----------

## Il turisto

Je suis au taf la je peux pas reboot. je rebooterais ce soir dans le train aussi  :Smile: 

(dans 30 minutes en fait)

Sinon il faudra modifier le script de lancement de firefox. Je l'ai déjà fais (comme indiqué dans le tuto) et cela fonctionne aussi mais je trouve ca moins pratique car lors des mises a jour ...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je confirme Emerald n'aime pas dutout XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai aussi constaté des crashs en compilant depuis la console Yakuake, le système redémarre le serveur X, si j'utilise Konsole tout est OK.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien l'option pour les crashs de Firefox ne semble pas trop poser de souçis pour Emerald, même pas du tout, par contre je viens de remarquer que je ne peux plus lire de video avec mplayer-plugin, ça fait planter Firefox ( en beauté, avec les effets et tout   :Very Happy:  ) mais ça plante   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi constaté des crashs en compilant depuis la console Yakuake, le système redémarre le serveur X, si j'utilise Konsole tout est OK.

 A oui je viens de tester ça plante, bizarre.

----------

## Scullder

Bon moi je repasse à compiz pour avoir un truc plus stable o_O

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Bon moi je repasse à compiz pour avoir un truc plus stable o_O

 

Ben entre deux crashs c'est stable   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ezka

Beryl plante pas trop chez moi, j'ai mis XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 mais en fait j'ai remarqué que firefox déteste surtout le flash ... j'ai mis un plug-in de mozzilla qui bloke le flash ... depuis il plante pas   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Bon enfin je l'ai mis y a quelque heures ... ça va ptêtre venir   :Laughing: 

Par contre il m'arrive un trucs Ch**nt quand je clike sur une fenètre (la bordure) pour la déplacer elle reste liée a mon curseur ... et il faut que je reclike dessus pour la lacher ! Pas vraiment a s'arracher les cheveux mais c'est surtout HYPER pas pratique   :Rolling Eyes:  si kkun a déjà eu ce genre de problème et sait sur quelle option il faut kliké ça m'aiderait   :Wink: 

Aprés j'ai noté quelques amélioration sur les certains bug du bureau, mais j'ai tjrs pas trouvé la bonne conf pour que mon conky ne bug pas !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Beryl plante pas trop chez moi, j'ai mis XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 mais en fait j'ai remarqué que firefox déteste surtout le flash ... j'ai mis un plug-in de mozzilla qui bloke le flash ... depuis il plante pas   .
> 
> Bon enfin je l'ai mis y a quelque heures ... ça va ptêtre venir   

 

C'est étonnant; je n'ai pas le flash "officiel" par contre j'utilise Gnash, il ne plante pas, soit il lit soit si c'est du flash trop récent il me met un carré gris et c'est tout.

----------

## Scullder

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est étonnant; je n'ai pas le flash "officiel" par contre j'utilise Gnash, il ne plante pas, soit il lit soit si c'est du flash trop récent il me met un carré gris et c'est tout.

 

[hs]Ca donne quoi gnash sur youtube et dailymotion et les video en flash en général ? (une nouvelle alpha vient de sortir donc ça s'est peut-être amélioré) ?[/hs]

----------

## titoucha

Avec la version 0.7.2 de gnash ça ne fonctionne pas.   :Confused: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Et bien l'option pour les crashs de Firefox ne semble pas trop poser de souçis pour Emerald, même pas du tout, par contre je viens de remarquer que je ne peux plus lire de video avec mplayer-plugin, ça fait planter Firefox ( en beauté, avec les effets et tout   ) mais ça plante   .

 

Chez moi je l'aie enlevée et je n'ai pas récupré mes décorations de fenêtre. C'est assez ennuyeux car je ne peux pas déplacer de fenêtres, ...

----------

## DuF

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Chez moi je l'aie enlevée et je n'ai pas récupré mes décorations de fenêtre. C'est assez ennuyeux car je ne peux pas déplacer de fenêtres, ...

 

J'avais un comportement similaire, et j'ai renommer les dossiers ~/.beryl et ~/.emerald ainsi que le fichier ~/.beryl-managerrc et j'ai pu récupérer les différents effets ainsi que décorations de fenêtres.

----------

## titoucha

j'ai constaté plusieurs fois qu'Amarok à de la peine avec Beryl, une fois sur deux il bloque et ne veut pas se lancer.

----------

## CryoGen

Aujourd'hui emerge du svn, je l'avais pas fait depuis le lendemain ou surlendemain de sortie de la version 0.1.2

-> nouveau plugins : 

---->annotate (pratique pour les présentation, permet de "dessiner" sur l'ecran.

---->Input Enabled Zoom

Je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau ou si c'est moi qui n'avait pas fait attention mais dans le plugin trailfocus est "apparu" la liste d'exclusions en fonction des WM_CLASS ! J'ai rajouté xine et mplayer direct   :Laughing: 

J'en profite pour changer mon theme  :Very Happy: 

Hop, changement de couleurs ^_^

Légeres modification du thème SlateHorn Blue

Modification des couleurs du kiba-dock (pas évident avec le nom des couleurs Color 1 Color 2 ... )

Faudrait que je me chope un autre thème GTK et un autre thème d'icône   :Laughing:  (si vous avez des suggestions  :Smile:  )

Screenshot

----------

## titoucha

Tu utilises Emerald ou Heliodor pour la gestion des décorations des fenêtres.

Il me semble que Beryl est plus stable avec gnome que kde, j'ai pas mal de programmes qui n'aiment pas trop Beryl.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu utilises Emerald ou Heliodor pour la gestion des décorations des fenêtres.
> 
> Il me semble que Beryl est plus stable avec gnome que kde, j'ai pas mal de programmes qui n'aiment pas trop Beryl.

 

J'utilise Emerald, je suis sous XFce4  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas de problème avec AmaroK ou k3b

----------

## titoucha

Oups désolé pour Gnome   :Embarassed: 

Je suis en test avec Aquamarine à la place de Emerald, de prime abord je dirais que c'est plus stable, enfin Amarok ne m'embête plus, ce serait aussi bien que j'aie des retours d'utilisateurs qui ont un Kde standard, car j'utilise la version patchée pour KIP.

Edit: Ce nest pas mieux, c'est un jeu qui me fait un écran noir maintenant.

----------

## Temet

Perso avec KDE 3.5.5 et Beryl de portage, je n'avais aucun soucis. A part les interfaces Swing de chez Java.

Sauf que je perds l'hibernation, donc je vire Beryl... mais sinon ça marchait bien.

Enfin j'avais quand même noté que l'effet burn était un putain de dévoreur de ressources, ça ramait avec mon portable core duo bordel tout ça avec NVidia 7300.

(oui je sais que c'est le deuxième chiffre qui est important, m'enfin bon, même Vista tournerait dessus lol)

----------

## Il turisto

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau ou si c'est moi qui n'avait pas fait attention mais dans le plugin trailfocus est "apparu" la liste d'exclusions en fonction des WM_CLASS ! J'ai rajouté xine et mplayer direct  
> 
> 

 

Peux tu me dire ou se trouve cette option stp?

@DuF : je n'ai pas viré le fichier ~/.beryl-managerrc. J'ai juste viré les 2 autres. Je vais essayer direct et j'édite mon post.

edit : bon ben même en faisant rm de tout ca ca ne marche pas mieux. Une autre idée?

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso avec KDE 3.5.5 et Beryl de portage, je n'avais aucun soucis. A part les interfaces Swing de chez Java.
> 
> Sauf que je perds l'hibernation, donc je vire Beryl... mais sinon ça marchait bien.
> 
> Enfin j'avais quand même noté que l'effet burn était un putain de dévoreur de ressources, ça ramait avec mon portable core duo bordel tout ça avec NVidia 7300.
> ...

 

Perso j'ai un athlon XP@2000+ avec 512 de ram et une nvidia geforce fx 5900.... donc bon comparé à toi pas du tout une bête de config, bah l'effet burn ne rame pas du tout chez moi.... alors que bon j'ai un disque dur à l'agonie, ça fait 6 mois que smart me dit qu'il va clamser et même portage me dit que je devrai changer de FS pour passer à un truc plus performant pour PORTDIR car il met 130s pour parcourir PORTDIR... lol

Donc je pense que tu as un souci de conf c'est pas possible autrement  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu utilises Emerald ou Heliodor pour la gestion des décorations des fenêtres.
> 
> Il me semble que Beryl est plus stable avec gnome que kde, j'ai pas mal de programmes qui n'aiment pas trop Beryl.

 

Je confirme je n'ai que trés trés peu de problème avec beryl et gnome ; même mplayer marche trés bien   :Rolling Eyes:  . J'ai toujours des pbs avec firefox2 je comprend pas d'où ça vient ... je pensais que ct le flash et ben non, sur certains site firefox se met a monopoliser ma machine et beryl rame terrrrrrrriblement !

Un site qui me bug : www.theautomatic.co.uk

Bref je vais penser a chercher autre chose que firefox a la longue !

----------

## Temet

Bah je suis pas sûr, le processeur ne sert à rien avec Beryl.

Et vu que c'est le deuxième chiffre qui montre la puissance d'une carte NVidia, à savoir que t'as un "9" et moi un "3" ... bah voilà. Ma configuration est bonne je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau ou si c'est moi qui n'avait pas fait attention mais dans le plugin trailfocus est "apparu" la liste d'exclusions en fonction des WM_CLASS ! J'ai rajouté xine et mplayer direct  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Gestionnaires de préference de Beryl

->Trailfocus

--->listes

 :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah je suis pas sûr, le processeur ne sert à rien avec Beryl.
> 
> Et vu que c'est le deuxième chiffre qui montre la puissance d'une carte NVidia, à savoir que t'as un "9" et moi un "3" ... bah voilà. Ma configuration est bonne je pense 

 

Carrément pas, moi c'est 5900 et toi 7300, donc t'as une carte de 2 générations plus récentes que la mienne... le deuxième chiffre sert à indiquer la puissance au sein même d'une génération. Toi tu es dans la partie basse de la génération de carte 7xxx et moi dans la partie haute de la génération de carte 5xxx mais bon entre les 2 il y a un fossé de puissance....

Donc non je pense que tu as un souci de configuration...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai vu ce matin que plusieurs choses qui ne fonctionnent pas chez moi (yakuake, la langue, etc.) ont été mises en bogues.

Je pense que ça vaut le coup de regarder sur le serveur de Beryl quand quelque chose ne fonctionne pas.

----------

## Il turisto

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau ou si c'est moi qui n'avait pas fait attention mais dans le plugin trailfocus est "apparu" la liste d'exclusions en fonction des WM_CLASS ! J'ai rajouté xine et mplayer direct  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Merci pour l'info mais je viens de remarquer que trailfocus étais pas activé chez moi.

@Temet : perso j'ai une radeon mobility  7500. Une grosse daube en fait et le burn passe très bien.

----------

## Temet

Je viens de remarquer des soucis que je suppose être dus aux derniers nvidias (stables).

Faut que je creuse et c'est off ... mais ca peut être une piste... j'ouvrirai un topic ce soir si le problème est confirmé, et la solution pas trouvée  :Wink: 

EDIT : mes screens (laptop et desktop) afficheraient (conditionnel) un taux de rafraichissement de 50 Hz, sans que je puisse le changer ... et c'est pas normal du tout.

----------

## bivittatus

@ Temet: J'ai eu ce souci qui a été réglé en insérant ces deux lignes dans la section screen de mon xorg.conf:

```
Option         "DynamicTwinView"         "false"

Option        "UseEDID"          "false"
```

Si ça peut t'aider... :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

C'est sympa, mais j'ai déjà viré l'edid  :Wink: 

Pis Beryl, c'est inutilisable, avec tous ces plantages, j'ai l'impression d'un retour sous windows et ça me plait pas.  :Very Happy: 

Je suis l'évolution, j'essaye chaque nouvelle version, mais je suis toujours content de retourner sous mon kwin  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Ces temps la version Cvs est assez stable, j'en suis très étonné.

Je lance Beryl depuis une icône de mon bureau, comme ça je ne le lance que si j'ai envie, en plus j'ai remarqué que si je démarre beryl-manager en dernier il est bien plus stable que si je le démarre comme préconisé dans le wiki.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est sympa, mais j'ai déjà viré l'edid 
> 
> Pis Beryl, c'est inutilisable, avec tous ces plantages, j'ai l'impression d'un retour sous windows et ça me plait pas. 
> 
> Je suis l'évolution, j'essaye chaque nouvelle version, mais je suis toujours content de retourner sous mon kwin 

 

C'est marrant...je le trouve au contraire très stable à mon niveau...j'utilise la version SVN avec les drivers nvidia stables, Xgl et gnome...et ça ne plante qu'une fois de temps en temps (mais vraiment de temps en temps...) à l'ouverture...je n'ai pas d'habillage des fenêtres alors que tous les effets fonctionnent. Un redémarrage de session suffit...

----------

## Temet

Rah, je mets mon pc en veille plusieurs par jour.

Avec Beryl, le réveil plante une fois sur deux (je suis gentil) ... donc ça fait plusieurs plantages par jour!

CQFDACPDBELNDN!

(Ce qu'il fallait démontrer avec ce pu**** de beryl et les nouveaux drivers NVidia).

Tiens, au passage, j'ai bien une merde avec les NVidia version 9 et je ne m'en suis rendu compte que hier. C'est un peu (bcp) hors topic, mais mattez vos fréquences de rafraichissement ... moi j'ai un partage en live sur mes deux PCs (pas trouvé de sujet la dessus).

----------

## Il turisto

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   C'est sympa, mais j'ai déjà viré l'edid 
> 
> Pis Beryl, c'est inutilisable, avec tous ces plantages, j'ai l'impression d'un retour sous windows et ça me plait pas. 
> 
> Je suis l'évolution, j'essaye chaque nouvelle version, mais je suis toujours content de retourner sous mon kwin  
> ...

 

J'ai le même problème mais redémarrer la session ne suffit pas. Peux tu me dire si tu fais qqch de spécial ou pas?

----------

## bivittatus

@ Temet: Je suis au bureau, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, je suis en 75Hz pour une résolution de 1280x1024...

@ Il Turisto: Non je ne fais rien de spécial...je ferme ma session et le relance, tout simplement...sans redémarrer X. Par contre, il m'est arrivé de devoir m'y prendre à deux ou trois reprises.

----------

## Il turisto

@bivittatus : cela siginifie que tu utilise un kdm/gdm?

Perso je lance ma session a la main (startx dans une console) ce qui fais que je dois redémarrer X à chaque fois.

----------

## bivittatus

Oui j'utilise effectivement gdm... :Wink: 

Il faudrait que je te poste mes fichier config à la limite...j'essaye de te faire ça ce soir!!!

----------

## Il turisto

Je vais essayer avec gdm mais j'aime pas trop ca.

Merci d'avance pour les fichiers.

----------

## bivittatus

Tout dépend de ce que tu n'aimes pas...tu peux très bien utiliser gdm sans sans le lancer au démarrage de ton PC (enfin, je suppose que je ne t'apprends rien...)!

Mais, sans vouloir être indiscret, qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans le fait d'utiliser gdm (ou kdm ou un autre...)?

----------

## Il turisto

Franchement je sais pas vraiment te répondre.

Le lancer au démarrage me gêne car je n'ai aps accès à la console et bien souvent je dois configurer mon interface réseau en fonction de l'endroit ou je suis (mon pc est un laptop)(je sais il existe des scripts d'autoconfig du wifi, ...).

Le lancer à la main signifie que je doive me logguer en root donc n'importe qui qui tuerait mon X quand je ne suis pas devant mon pc serait root sur ma machine. (évidemment je pourrais me faire une règle sudo).

Je vais essayer avec gdm et si ca marche je crois que je me ferais une règle sudo. Mais dans mon cas (je suis le seul utilisateur du pc et je ne veux pas lancer gdm au démarrage) gdm ne me sert strictement à rien.

Bon ben finalement j'ai répondu  :Smile: .Last edited by Il turisto on Wed Nov 22, 2006 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bivittatus

Effectivement tu as répondu!!!  :Laughing: 

Une solution serait peut-être de verrouiler ton poste quand tu t'en éloignes (la chevrotine, ça marche aussi, mais ça peut abimer l'écran!!!)

----------

## Il turisto

Je vérouille mon poste mais la combinaison de touches ctrl+alt+backspace fonctionne même si tu as activé le vérouillage de l'écran. et donc de la le mec peut a accès à la console.

----------

## CryoGen

New screenshot 

-> Update Xfce4 ->XFce4.4 rc2

-> Nouveau theme d'icone  :Smile: 

-> Nouveau theme gtk2  :Smile:  mais je ne suis pas tout à fait satisfait

-> Ajout d'un visu de log pppd de mon serveur vers conky  :Smile:  ( vive grep et cut  :Laughing: )

cf signature   :Exclamation: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Franchement je sais pas vraiment te répondre.
> 
> Le lancer au démarrage me gêne car je n'ai aps accès à la console et bien souvent je dois configurer mon interface réseau en fonction de l'endroit ou je suis (mon pc est un laptop)(je sais il existe des scripts d'autoconfig du wifi, ...).
> 
> Le lancer à la main signifie que je doive me logguer en root donc n'importe qui qui tuerait mon X quand je ne suis pas devant mon pc serait root sur ma machine. (évidemment je pourrais me faire une règle sudo).
> ...

 

Je reviens juste sur ce post avant de faire le tri dans mes fichiers pour te les poster proprement...quand tu te connectes en runlevel 5, tu n'es pas connecté en tant que root (arrêtez-moi si je me trompe...) et tu as accès à ta console sans aucun souci...

En fait, tu dois t'identifier (en user de préférence bien entendu) à l'aide de gdm, mais tu peux aussi basculer sur le mode console (Ctrl+Alt+F1 ou Alt+F1) pour te connecter en root ou en user...pour revenir à ton gdm, Ctrl+Alt+F7 ou Alt+F7, mais avant ça, tu peux te "deloguer  :Laughing: " sans souci...ce qui fait que tu peux très bien configurer ta connexion réseau sur le mode console et rebasculer vers gdm...voire simplement configurer ta connexion dans un terminal sous X à l'aide de su ou sudo, et tout ça, sans que personne n'ait accès à quoi que ce soit sur ton pc!!! De plus, si la personne fait Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, elle se retrouve à devoir, de toute façon, saisir un mot de passe pour utiliser ta machine!!!  :Wink: 

Bon, maintenant, je pars à la recherche de mes fichiers!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bivittatus

Donc voilà...rien de plus simple (par contre, je te rappelle que j'utilise Xgl...):

Il faut créer un fichier nommé /usr/bin/startxgl.sh qui contient:

```
Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
```

Puis un fichier nommé /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop qui contient:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=XGL

Exec=/usr/bin/startxgl.sh

TryExec=/usr/bin/startxgl.sh

Icon=

Type=Application
```

Ensuite, tu ajoutes:

```
beryl-manager
```

dans ton système->préférences->sessions->programmes au démarrage, et tu lances la session xgl à partir de gdm...ça fonctionne nickel pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> -> Ajout d'un visu de log pppd de mon serveur vers conky  ( vive grep et cut )

 

Tu le lance tout seul le conky ? j'avais un fichier de conf tout bien, réglé au petit oignons et depuis que j'ai mis gnome et Beryl ... il fait des trucs chelou   :Evil or Very Mad:  ....   :Crying or Very sad:  et impossible de bien le configurer pour qu'il s'affiche comme il faut !

----------

## bivittatus

Salut Ezka...qu'est ce que tu entends par "comme il faut"?

----------

## Ezka

Hé bien avec Beryl de temps en temps il se met a changer de couleur de fond en variant sombre -> clair -> sombre ; il n'est pas présent sur tout les bureau, ou il disparait tout simplement   :Confused: 

Il marcherait "presque" bien en jouant avec "own_window_type override" et a ce moment il apparait comme il faut ... sauf que si je le lance en même temps que beryl ... il reste par-dessus toute mes fenètres   :Mad: 

Bref il faudrait que je le lance aprés, je vais ptêtre le mettre dans un launcher mais j'aurais préféré qu'il se lance au démarrage de la session   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bivittatus

On ne sait jamais, je te poste le début de mon .conkyrc:

```
background              yes

use_xft                 yes

xftfont                 aqua:size=8

double_buffer           yes

update_interval         2

alignment               top_right

gap_x                   10

gap_y                   10

no_buffers              yes

minimum_size            265x400

maximum_width           265

pad_percents            3

own_window yes

own_window_transparent yes

own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

own_window_type normal

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

```

 :Wink: 

Au fait, je le lance par le biais des programmes au démarrage lui aussi et ça fonctionne nickel, même si des fois il ne s'affiche pas au démarrage, un simple clic sur la molette de la souris n'importe où sur le bureau le fait aparaître...et il est présent sur tous les bureaux.

----------

## Ezka

Yeup merci Bivittatus, j'essayerai ça !

Chez moi j'avais mis

```
own_window yes

own_window_type override

own_window_transparent yes
```

pour gnome tout se joue avec ça je crois, je vais voir si avec tes options ça marche pas mieux   :Wink: 

NB : ca marche, je verrai pour l'ouverture de session, je le remet en auto ... la surprise demain   :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

De rien!  :Wink: 

Par contre à mon tour d'avoir encore un pb...j'ai fait un:

```
layman -S
```

Je me suis retrouvé avec apparemment une nouvelle version de beryl-plugins...alors je m'y prends sûrement mal, mais quand je veux emerger ce package, jeme retrouve avec ça:

```
decoration.c: In function 'decorGetTexture':

decoration.c:493: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'mode'

decoration.c:493: error: 'TEXTURE_MODE_COPY' undeclared (first use in this function)

decoration.c:493: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

decoration.c:493: error: for each function it appears in.)

decoration.c:495: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'mode'

decoration.c:495: error: 'TEXTURE_MODE_COPY_DAMAGE' undeclared (first use in this function)

decoration.c:496: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'cmd'

decoration.c:497: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'cmd'

decoration.c: In function 'decorHandleEvent':

decoration.c:1178: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'mode'

decoration.c:1179: error: 'TEXTURE_MODE_COPY_DAMAGE' undeclared (first use in this function)

decoration.c:1181: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'cmd'

decoration.c:1182: error: 'CompTexture' has no member named 'cmd'

make[2]: *** [decoration.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-9999/work/beryl-plugins/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-9999/work/beryl-plugins »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  beryl-plugins-9999.ebuild, line 43:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects'

```

Alors est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me re-expliquer comment mettre à jour despaquets svn??? Je commence à douter de moi là...  :Confused: 

Merci!!!

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Hé bien avec Beryl de temps en temps il se met a changer de couleur de fond en variant sombre -> clair -> sombre ; il n'est pas présent sur tout les bureau, ou il disparait tout simplement  
> 
> Il marcherait "presque" bien en jouant avec "own_window_type override" et a ce moment il apparait comme il faut ... sauf que si je le lance en même temps que beryl ... il reste par-dessus toute mes fenètres  
> 
> Bref il faudrait que je le lance aprés, je vais ptêtre le mettre dans un launcher mais j'aurais préféré qu'il se lance au démarrage de la session  

 

Le coup du clair-sombre je ne l'ai plus depuis que je suis en beryl-svn  :Smile: 

Jamais eu d'autre problèmes  :Wink: 

C'est XFce qui le lance au démarage (avec kiba-dock , xbindkeys, orage,  numlock ....)

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me re-expliquer comment mettre à jour despaquets svn??? Je commence à douter de moi là... 
> 
> Merci!!!

 

Y'a un script à la racine de l'overlay xeffects  :Wink:  il verifie que l'overlay est à jour, que les paquets sont bien demasqué et met tout ca à jour  :Smile:  Très pratique ^_^

----------

## nightelf

[GRILLED]

Pour mettre a jour a partir de svn il y a un script à la base de l'arbo xeffects qui s'appelle beryl-svn-ebuild.

avec comme option :

```
                 backup  "Make binary packages out of the currently merged beryl packages."

                 merge   "Make sure the svn packages are unmasked and (re)merge the packages."

                 revert    "Make sure the svn packages are unmasked, and revert to the most recent binary backups of the beryl svn packages. Will fail if no binary packages are available."

                unmerge  "Remask the svn packages and revert to the non-svn packages. Use binary package backups if available."

      unmask    "Unmask the svn packages."

                mask        "Mask the svn packages."
```

tu peux modifier la liste des packages à updater au debut du fichier.....

----------

## titoucha

Je te conseille avant de détruire les répertoires qui se trouvent dans /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/, cela va forcer svn à tout recharger, j'ai fait ça car j'ai eu des conflits de versions.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon et bien après avoir perdu mon habillage de fenêtre et en essayant d'enlever tous les répertoires concernant beryl et emerald, rien n'y fait, alors retour à un desktop normal en attendant de trouver pourquoi!!

----------

## Il turisto

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Donc voilà...rien de plus simple (par contre, je te rappelle que j'utilise Xgl...):
> 
> Il faut créer un fichier nommé /usr/bin/startxgl.sh qui contient:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour toutes ces infos.

Alors j'ai essayé avec gdm et ca ne chnage rien.

Je me suis créé un nouvel utilisateur de test sur ma machine et la pareil pas de bordures (décorations de fenêtres).

Je me demandais (bien que j'ai lu la page la dessus) : est ce mieux aixgl ou xgl? J'ai pas vraiment saisi la différence fondamentale en tre les deux.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien si j'ai tout compris, il vaut mieux aiglx qui est inclut dans xorg, alors que xgl est une surcouche en plus de xorg.

----------

## zeuss1414

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Aujourd'hui emerge du svn, je l'avais pas fait depuis le lendemain ou surlendemain de sortie de la version 0.1.2
> 
> -> nouveau plugins : 
> 
> ---->annotate (pratique pour les présentation, permet de "dessiner" sur l'ecran.
> ...

 

Deux ptites question en passant : 

- Est ce que tu pourrais me donner ton conkyrc car je trouve qu'il est bien classe

- Qu'est ce que tu utilise pour faire le doc en bas ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## bivittatus

@ CryoGen/nightelf/titoucha: j'essaye tout ça ce soir...merci  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deux ptites question en passant : 
> 
> - Est ce que tu pourrais me donner ton conkyrc car je trouve qu'il est bien classe
> ...

 

Le doc c'est Kiba-dock  :Wink:  (présent dans l'overlay xeffects)

Il faut 3 scripts pour faire fonctionner mon .conkyrc : un pour portage, un pour amarok, un pour les log pppd de mon serveur. Il faut portage-utils. Je ne met pas la partie sur pppd (la flemme  :Very Happy: ).

J'ai tout coller sur pastebin pour pas charger ce thread  :Laughing: 

http://pastebin.ca/255823

----------

## titoucha

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Et bien si j'ai tout compris, il vaut mieux aiglx qui est inclut dans xorg, alors que xgl est une surcouche en plus de xorg.

 

Aiglx est aussi pas compatible avec toutes les cartes graphiques, il n'y en a pas beaucoup en plus.

----------

## Il turisto

Visiblement il est compatible avec la mienne.

Et j'utilise les drivers inclut dans xorg. Enfin bref j'ai plus de bordures. On verra lors du prochain beryl si ca remarche.

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, je viens d'utiliser le script beryl-svn-ebuilds et j'ai effectivement beryl 1.2 avec la bannière rouge qui se lance...j'ai les bordures, j'ai tout d'ailleurs...mais le problème, c'est que l'affichage est devenu ultra-lent!!! Je ne comprends pas...

Avec le benchmark de beryl, je tourne entre 14 et 20 fps!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ezka

Ben j'ai Beryl 0.1.2 et par moment il m'arrive pareil ! le beryl bench passe 85fps a 25 ... j'ouvre les options, coche (ou décoche ça dépend) dbus et hop il repart a 85 !

Ha aussi pour conky : pareil qu'avant, il marche pas ! De tps en tps il apparait sur un seul bureau, de tps en tps il apparait pas du tout, de tps en tps il marche bien ... alors que si je le lance aprés tout fonctionne ! bref je vais le lancer manuellement un ptit moment encore.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ben...tu la trouves où cette option dbus???

----------

## nightelf

Dbus est un use flag de beryl-plugins et il y a une dependance avec beryl-dbus par contre il me semble que ce plugin etait plus ou moins à l'abandon ....

----------

## bivittatus

Je n'utilise pas ce use-flag et je ne compile pas non plus bery-dbus...je ne pense donc pas que ça vienne de là...??? Je cherche...je cherche... :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Question bête => c'est quoi le beryl bench ?

----------

## nightelf

beryl bench : c'est le benchmark de beryl. ca te donne le nombre de FPS.

Si tu actives le beryl benchmark dans le manager,tu peux activer le benchmark par SuPER+F12..

Par exemple , j'ai 85 FPS en idle .... mais que environ 30 fps  quand je joue avec le cude en 3D

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je suis stable entre 72<->75 fps que ce soit en idle ou en jouant avec le cube ^_^

Si je ne désactive pas le limiteur je tourne entre 49<->50 fps idle et en jouant avec le cube  :Smile: 

Merci ma 7600 GT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je tourne autour de 22FPS   :Confused: 

J'ai pas une carte puissante, mais quand même. 

Le plus étrange, c'est que j'ai des ralentissements que je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer, à certains moments l'affichage dans Konsole devient lent alors que toutes autres actions dans le bureau est rapide, ces ralentissements disparaissent tout seul !!!

Je viens de constater qu'en utilisant mplayer, j'ai Beryl qui occupe le CPU à 70% et la vidéo devient saccadée, je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi cette augmentation d'activité de Beryl.

----------

## bivittatus

Ouais c'est étrange hein...!!! Ce que l'est encore plus, c'est qu'avant ma mise à jour, je tournais à 75 fps et j'avais une belle fluidité...là, en plus, je vois en arrière-plan (en légère transparence) mon gdm avec son background...  :Confused: 

----------

## Il turisto

Hmmm j'ai une question très idiote. C'est ou la touche super sur le clavier?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Il me semble que c'est la touche qui à un rapport avec le super OS !!   :Wink: 

Si tu ne vois pas, demande à Dapsaille.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Hmmm j'ai une question très idiote. C'est ou la touche super sur le clavier?

 

La touche Windows ... perso, j'en suis pas encore au point ou écrire Windows me fait perdre la moitié de ma masse capillaire ... je trouve même ça hyper naze de l'appeler "touche Super" ...

----------

## Il turisto

La touche avec un espèce de drapeau dessus? Ca s'appelle vraiment la touche super ça?

Moi j'ai tjs appelé ca la touche zindows.

Bon ben je l'ai pas sur mon clavier de portable. je pouvais bien la chercher.

Edit : C'est normal qu'avec le benchmark je peux plus tourner le cube, ...?

----------

## bivittatus

Alors voilà...j'ai eu un gros gros pépin!!! Je me suis fait une sauvegarde de mon système...un partimage tout beau tout propre, et juste après, je me suis dit:

"Tiens, je vais tester l'installation graphique de Gentoo!!!"...ET BIEN JE N'AURAIS PAS DU!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

En fait au debut de l'install, cet ******* d'installateur graphique m'a mis une super erreur au niveau du fdisk et m'a fait sauter toutes mes  partitions (y compris bien entendu celle sur laquelle j'avais les sauvegardes!!!).

Donc me revoilà avec une gentoo toute neuve (j'l'aimais bien mon install moi...  :Crying or Very sad:  ), et j'en ai profité pour passer en testing!!!

Pour la petite histoire (et aussi pour justifier ce post dans ce thread!!! :Wink: ), j'ai réinstallé le SVN de Beryl qui fonctionne toujours aussi bien à mon goût, mais sans Xgl et avec Gnome-light!!! Et ça m'a aussi permis de remarquer ce qui avait considérablement ralenti mon Beryl en le mettant à jour, c'était la configuration de mon profil...je suis donc reparti à zéro la-dessus aussi!!!

J'ai deux trois petites erreurs au boot, mais qui n'ont rien à faire ici...!!! Si je ne trouve pas cmment les résoudre, j'ouvre un thread!!!

----------

## CryoGen

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : C'est normal qu'avec le benchmark je peux plus tourner le cube, ...?

 

Non   :Shocked: 

@bivittatus: arf, c'est vraiment le mal cet installateur graphique   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @bivittatus: arf, c'est vraiment le mal cet installateur graphique  

 

La console restera tjrs ton meilleur ami !  Un mal pour un bien car tu serais rester avec une config (xgl, etc ...) pas terrible alors que tu as une carte nvidia et que cela tourne nickel ...  je dois dire que beryl ne bouffe plus la mémoire ... 

```
top

%CPU %MEM

4.3  5.0
```

cela varie dans cette fourchette ... donc pas de ralentissement pour moi ...

Enjoy !

@+

ps: j'ai vu qu'il y a une branche expérimental ! Vous avez déjà essayé un soft dans cette branche ?

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> @bivittatus: arf, c'est vraiment le mal cet installateur graphique   
> 
> La console restera tjrs ton meilleur ami !  Un mal pour un bien car tu serais rester avec une config (xgl, etc ...) pas terrible alors que tu as une carte nvidia et que cela tourne nickel ...  je dois dire que beryl ne bouffe plus la mémoire ... 
> ...

 

C'est vrai que pour le moment ça tourne plutôt bien...je me retrouve avec un glxgears divisé par 2 et le benchmark de Beryl qui a tendance à certains moments à passer sous la barre des 20 fps pendant un certain temps pour redevenir normal, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'altérer la fluidité (si ce n'est que j'ai quand même du jouer sur les réglages de Beam-Up et Burn pour arriver à un résultat correct).

Mais le principal est là...TESTING, ME VOILA!!!  :Laughing: 

Quant à l'install en mode console, c'est celle aussi que j'ai toujours utilisé...mais je voulais simplement essayer...!!! :Sad: ...je commence à songer à m'acheter un second HDD pour y coller mes sauvegardes!!!

----------

## titoucha

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Quant à l'install en mode console, c'est celle aussi que j'ai toujours utilisé...mais je voulais simplement essayer...!!!...je commence à songer à m'acheter un second HDD pour y coller mes sauvegardes!!!

 

A mon sens une sauvegarde sur le même HDD que le système sauvegardé c'est un non sens, tu viens d'en apporter la preuve.

----------

## nemo13

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Quant à l'install en mode console, c'est celle aussi que j'ai toujours utilisé...mais je voulais simplement essayer...!!!...je commence à songer à m'acheter un second HDD pour y coller mes sauvegardes!!! 
> 
> A mon sens une sauvegarde sur le même HDD que le système sauvegardé c'est un non sens, tu viens d'en apporter la preuve.

 

[ma-vie] j'ai 3 disques ; je fais une sauvegarde mensuelle en tournant dessus.

j'ai donc en permance  le système courant sur un disque , le n-1 sur le suivant , le n-2 sur le dernier.

[/ma-vie]

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Quant à l'install en mode console, c'est celle aussi que j'ai toujours utilisé...mais je voulais simplement essayer...!!!...je commence à songer à m'acheter un second HDD pour y coller mes sauvegardes!!! 
> 
> A mon sens une sauvegarde sur le même HDD que le système sauvegardé c'est un non sens, tu viens d'en apporter la preuve.

 

Je suis pleinement d'accord avec toi, mais je n'ai pas encore pris la peine d'acheter un second HDD...à tort, je sais...mais bon, ça ne va pas tarder maintenant!!!

Et puis, il faut dire aussi que je fais comme ça depuis un certain temps, que j'ai fait plusieurs install de la sorte sans jamais avoir de soucis...hormis le HDD H.S., ça peut passer pendant un temps...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

L'overlay xeffrects ne marche plus ? 

 *Quote:*   

> >> Emerging (1 of 7) x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 to /
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                                                                               [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking auxfile checksums  ...                                                                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

Ça fait pareil pour tous le paquets SVN.

----------

## CryoGen

efface /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src

l'url du svn a changé  :Wink:  pour cause de mirroring afin d'alléger le serveur svn principal.

voir la news sur Gentoo XEffects Blog

----------

## titoucha

Il y a aussi un disque qui est mort sur le serveur de Beryl et ils sont entrain de réparer celui-ci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai trouvé ce qui n'allait pas à ma config : j'avais des écrans noirs ou incomplets, et j'ai vu que c'était un problème de mémoire vidéo : en effet, j'ai une Geforce 6150 intégrée à ma carte-mère, et je n'avais alloué que 16 MO et le log Xorg indiquait "128 MO disponibles". Bref, en changeant le BIOS, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

PS: j'utilise la version "portage", nickel  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Les ebuilds de xeffect utilisent leur propre mirroir.

Mais depuis le crash du disque, ce mirroir ne se met plus à jour.

J'ai eu beau le dire au mainteneur, mais rien y fait...

Savez-vous que faire ? (si ce n'est utiliser directement svn)

----------

## titoucha

J'ai modifié les ebuilds pour qu'ils pointent sur le svn de Beryl directement.

J'ai aussi vu qu'ils ne faisaient pas de sauvegarde, j'avais fait quelques modifications dans la traduction française du wiki plusieurs jours avant le crash et j'ai remarqué que plus rien n'existe.   :Confused: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai modifié les ebuilds pour qu'ils pointent sur le svn de Beryl directement.
> 
> J'ai aussi vu qu'ils ne faisaient pas de sauvegarde, j'avais fait quelques modifications dans la traduction française du wiki plusieurs jours avant le crash et j'ai remarqué que plus rien n'existe.  

 En effet, ils ont tout perdu et doivent utiliser le cache de Google pour essayer de récupérer le maximum.

Serait-il possible que tu m'envois les ebuilds, car j'ai une erreur avec mes modifications ?

----------

## titoucha

Pour que tout fonctionne il faut détruire les répertoires dans /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/, comme ça svn recommence avec le nouveau serveur.

----------

## Animatrix

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour que tout fonctionne il faut détruire les répertoires dans /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/, comme ça svn recommence avec le nouveau serveur.

 D'accord. Et en fait dans les ebuilds il n'y a qu'à changer l'adresse du ESVN_REPO_URI

----------

## titoucha

Oui j'ai changé que ça.

----------

## CryoGen

Il vaut mieux attaquer le mirroir svn xeffects que directement le svn de beryl  :Wink:  Ce mirroir a été fait à la demande de iXce pour éviter de surcharger le svn principal (la plus part des utilisateurs gentoo/beryl sont en 9999.... )

----------

## titoucha

Mais justement le miroir xeffects n'est plus mis à jour depuis le crash, c'est là tout le problème.

Si xeffects tournait normalement je n'irais pas m'amuser à modifier des ebuilds.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Mais justement le miroir xeffects n'est plus mis à jour depuis le crash, c'est là tout le problème.
> 
> Si xeffects tournait normalement je n'irais pas m'amuser à modifier des ebuilds.

 

Comment ca il n'est plus m'y à jour 0_o ... 

 /me va faire des recherches   :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je viens de faire un joli

```
layman -S
```

Puis

```
rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src
```

Comme c'est préconisé ici, je lance beryl-svn-ebuild et je me retrouve avec ça:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core-9999/work/Mesa-6.5.2_pre20061102/lib/libGL.a: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [beryl-xgl] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core-9999/work/beryl-core/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core-9999/work/beryl-core »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  beryl-core-9999.ebuild, line 53:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'

```

Louche non?

----------

## CryoGen

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Mais justement le miroir xeffects n'est plus mis à jour depuis le crash, c'est là tout le problème.
> 
> Si xeffects tournait normalement je n'irais pas m'amuser à modifier des ebuilds. 
> 
> Comment ca il n'est plus m'y à jour 0_o ... 
> ...

 

Bon niveau TRUNK le svn xeffects est à la revision 1500 et celui de beryl (trac) est à la revision 1500  aussi   :Twisted Evil: 

http://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/beryl/trunk/

http://bugs.beryl-project.org/trac/browser

bivittatus : eselect set opengl ?

----------

## bivittatus

Je suppose que tu parles du

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

?

Si oui, rien...tout à l'air normal de ce côté là...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je me réponds à moi-même ( :Laughing: ):

J'ai re-ermergé mesa, puis reafit une synchro de xeffects et la compilation s'est passée sans problème...

Reste à savoir si c'est le fait de re-emerger mesa ou bien le fait que beryl-core ait été mis à jour (2 fois dans la même journée...c'est louche non?) qui a solutionné le problème!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon niveau TRUNK le svn xeffects est à la revision 1500 et celui de beryl (trac) est à la revision 1500  aussi   

 

Le temps que nous en discutions, ils ont remis l'overlay xeffects à jour, j'ai pu détruire mes beau ebuilds modifiés   :Confused: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour ceux qui ont un probleme avec les interfaces de prog JAVA qui ne s'affichent pas voici la solution ^^

```
export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
```

:p J'ai pu essayer Frost du coup  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkangel92

Je voulais jsute vous faire un p'tit coucou et vous dire que ce soir je vais me lancer dans l'aventure de beryl and Co en amd64

j'avoue etre un peu perdu mais je pense que je dois me farcir le 1er topic malgré le fait que vous dites avoir créeer plusieurs versions du topic afin de découper le sujet.

Alors a bientot et souhaitez moi bon courage car j'ai une ATI   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

Il y à plus simple que de tout lire le fil, il y a le wiki pour beryl ICI

----------

## darkangel92

Arf flute je peux pas lire ton lien d'ici au bureau. D'ailleur je me demande pourquoi le reseau à classer les wiki dans sa black list   :Rolling Eyes: . je verrai ca ce soir

----------

## titoucha

Parce que trop intéressant, tu risque d'y passer des heures   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Quelqu'un a-t-il testé le plugin snow ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai un autre petit problème : avec la version Beryl/Emerald de l'arbre officiel, je n'arrive pas à redimensionner les fenêtres en les élargissant : le pointeur de souris change de forme, mais j'ai beau tirer, ça ne s'étire pas.

J'utilise la décoration Adonis sous Emerald.

Une idée ?

----------

## titoucha

Et avec une autre décoration ?

----------

## montesq

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un autre petit problème : avec la version Beryl/Emerald de l'arbre officiel, je n'arrive pas à redimensionner les fenêtres en les élargissant : le pointeur de souris change de forme, mais j'ai beau tirer, ça ne s'étire pas.
> 
> J'utilise la décoration Adonis sous Emerald.
> ...

 

Même problème avec x11-wm/beryl-0.1.2 (dernière version ~amd64 de l'arbre). Et moi j'utilise la décoration originale de compiz donc visiblement ce n'est pas un problème de décoration...

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il testé le plugin snow ?

 

Le plugin snow??? Il est où???  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Quelqu'un a-t-il testé le plugin snow ? 
> 
> Le plugin snow??? Il est où??? 

 

Faut tester le plugin 3d aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   Quelqu'un a-t-il testé le plugin snow ? 
> 
> Le plugin snow??? Il est où???  
> 
> Faut tester le plugin 3d aussi 

 

C'est quand même louche...je n'ai pas de plug-in snow et le plugin 3D, ben il ne fait rien...je suis en svn...bizarre non???

----------

## galerkin

Rassure toi bivittatus, je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi!!

Je ne vois pas snow et le plugin 3d ne fait   :Confused: 

J'ai remis à jour hier   :Question: 

----------

## titoucha

Il n'est pas dans le trunk sur le serveur il est ICI, c'est une branche à part à ce que je vois.

----------

## CryoGen

Pour voir l'effet 3D il faut faire tourner le cube  :Wink: 

Le mieux c'est de le faire tourner avec la souris, on voit les fenetres qui se "détachent" du bureau ^^

----------

## titoucha

C'est aussi mieux à mon avis si tu désactives la vue des faces dessus et dessous du cube.

----------

## Dumble

Le plugin 3D, c'est en effet quand on tourne le cube :

http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdexgl3ac2.jpg

----------

## titoucha

La version 0.1.3 est sortie hier et la 0.1.4 est prévue pour le 25 de ce mois.

J'ai aussi trouvé plus de renseignements concernant le plugin snow sur le forum de beryl

----------

## bivittatus

Ah ok!!! J'avais pas capté pour la vue 3D!!!  :Laughing: 

Par contre, j'utilise l'overlay xeffects, et ce matin, je me retrouve avec ça:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 8) x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2'

--11:10:19--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2'

Résolution de www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connexion vers www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...404 Not Found

11:10:20 ERREUR 404: Not Found.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://releases.beryl-project.org/0.1.3/beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2'

--11:10:20--  http://releases.beryl-project.org/0.1.3/beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2'

Résolution de releases.beryl-project.org... 88.191.30.32

Connexion vers releases.beryl-project.org|88.191.30.32|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    Le fichier a déjà été complètement récupéré; rien à faire.

!!! Couldn't download 'beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

```

----------

## titoucha

J'ai exactement la même chose   :Confused: 

Edit: Je viens de vérifier l'overlay à été mis à jour et maintenant ça compile.

----------

## Iry

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye depuis quelque temps de faire tourner beryl sous Gentoo, mais j'ai toujours la même erreur lorsque je lance beryl-manager :

 *Quote:*   

> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
> 
> Nvidia Present
> 
> Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
> ...

 

Je tourne avec la version prise dans l'overlay xeffects (0.1.3), j'ai testé avec la (0.1.2) mais je me retrouve avec la même erreur.

Les drivers nvidia (1.0.9631) ont l'air de bien fonctionner, la commande glxinfo me renvoi bien : "direct rendering: Yes".

Et je crois que mon xorg.conf est bon l'ayant pris de la version de kubuntu sur laquel beryl fonctionne parfaitement.

Bref, je sais vraiment pas ou chercher pour trouver l'érreur.

Si vous auriez par hasard une idée?

Merci d'avance.

PS : Ma carte graphique est une nvidia gforce 6200.

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai exactement la même chose  
> 
> Edit: Je viens de vérifier l'overlay à été mis à jour et maintenant ça compile.

 

Exact...je viens de resynchroniser aussi et tout a fonctionné nickel... :Wink: 

@Iry: De quelle façon est-ce que tu lances beryl? Avec quel wm l'utilises-tu?

----------

## Iry

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Iry: De quelle façon est-ce que tu lances beryl? Avec quel wm l'utilises-tu?

 

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je lance beryl-manager, ensuite je choisi beryl comme wm dans le menu.

J'ai testé en tappant seulement la commande beryl et je reçois une erreur légerement différente (mais toujours le même problème, pas de décorations des fenètres) :

 *Quote:*   

> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
> 
> Nvidia Present
> 
> Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
> ...

 

Sinon j'uttilise Kwin comme wm (kde 3.5.5).

----------

## bivittatus

Est-ce que tu as essayé la solution du fichier .desktop décrite ici?

----------

## Iry

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as essayé la solution du fichier .desktop décrite ici?

 

Je viens de tester et ça ne passe malheureusement pas non plus.

Les décorations des fenètres n'apparaissent toujours pas.

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...Temet...help!!!  :Laughing: 

Bon, j'utilise Gnome, donc je ne te suis pas d'une grande utilité s'il faut rentrer dans le détail...mais Temet utilise kde et il a apparemment configuré son "truc" aux petits oignons...il ne reste plus qu'à l'attendre!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

J'en suis fort flatté, mais je n'utilise plus Beryl depuis quelques temps. En fait, j'ai du m'en servir 3 jours.

Pour KDE, faut faire la bidouille dans le fichier /etc/env.d/99kde-env décrite tout à la fin du howto, dans les méthodes alternatives ou un truc du style. Moi y a que comme ça qu'il se lançait correctement  :Wink: 

Bonne chance.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'en suis fort flatté, mais je n'utilise plus Beryl depuis quelques temps. En fait, j'ai du m'en servir 3 jours.

 

Un mythe s'effondre!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Iry wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
> 
> Nvidia Present
> 
> Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
> ...

 

Et que contient ce fichier /tmp/beryl_crash-19318.out ?

----------

## Iry

Merci pour vos réponses.

Temet => Je viens d'essayer avec cette méthode et toujours le même problème malheureusement (pas de décorations des fenètres).

Titoucha => Les fichiers genérés sont malheureusement vides.

Par contre je viens d'installer gdb pour voir l'érreur qu'il renvoi (assez longue désolé) :

 *Quote:*   

> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
> 
> Nvidia Present
> 
> Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
> ...

 

Je sais pas si ça peu aider.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *montesq wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Salut,
> 
> J'ai un autre petit problème : avec la version Beryl/Emerald de l'arbre officiel, je n'arrive pas à redimensionner les fenêtres en les élargissant : le pointeur de souris change de forme, mais j'ai beau tirer, ça ne s'étire pas.
> 
> J'utilise la décoration Adonis sous Emerald.
> ...

 

J'ai essayé sans succès plusieurs décorations ; à un moment, ça a marché, mais je ne sais plus pourquoi. J'essaierai avec les nouvelles versions de Beryl...

----------

## CryoGen

Nouveau screen  :Wink:  (cf signature)

Pas grand chose de nouveau  :Smile:  , juste l'angle de vue, plugin 3D, thème retouché, Cube transparent

TODO: Activer l'AA XD

----------

## Il turisto

Depuis le passage à gnome 2.16 et beryl 0.1.3 je me retrouve avec les icones de toutes mes fenêtres dans la barre des tâches.

Avez vous également ce problème?

En fait toutes les applications ne font pas cela. Mais le liste de contact gaim et les terminaux se retrouvent dans la barre des tâches de tout les bureaux.

----------

## bivittatus

Bon...petit problème quand même...je viens de faire une mise à jour (je suis en svn), et depuis, impossible de faire démarrer beryl au démarrage de ma session...je suis obligé de modifier une option dans les options avancées de beryl (n'importe laquelle) pour qu'il se lance, et je n'ai pas le splash au lancement...ça vous le fait aussi???

----------

## titoucha

Non mais je ne lance pas beryl au démarrage de ma session mais par une icône sur mon bureau.

----------

## loopx

Quelqu'un pourrait'il m'indiquer l'adresse du serveur svn ??? Je veux dire, celui ou il y a les ebuild -9999 parce que il a changé et pas moyen de retomber dessus :s

----------

## titoucha

tu peux l'avoir soit avec 

```
layman -a xeffects
```

 soit à l'adresse http://distfiles.gentoo-xeffects.org/

----------

## titoucha

J'avais pas mal de bogues avec Kde, nvidia et beryl-svn, ils ont presque tous disparus en n'utilisant pas kdelibs et qt de l'overlay xeffects.

Je sais que les ebuilds de kdelibs et qt de l'overlay sont patchés à mort   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais, alors aujourd'hui je suis avec MON laptop au taf, et j'ai refoutu Beryl vite fait ce matin (il était déjà compilé).

Bon, moi ca marche bien pour les décos (enfin je le vire dès que je l'ai montré à un pote, mais bon).

Donc celui qui avait un soucis avec les décos avec KDE, c'est ptet le même oubli que je fais toujours : quand t'as changé le /etc/env.d/99kde-env, faut pensé à faire un env-update ... sinon oui, t'as pas beryl  :Wink: 

Enfin moi ça s'installe tout seul ... juste que je préfère sans.

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Bon...petit problème quand même...je viens de faire une mise à jour (je suis en svn), et depuis, impossible de faire démarrer beryl au démarrage de ma session...je suis obligé de modifier une option dans les options avancées de beryl (n'importe laquelle) pour qu'il se lance, et je n'ai pas le splash au lancement...ça vous le fait aussi???

 

Hier soir, en démarrant mon PC, beryl s'est lancé normalement, si ce n'est que je n'ai pas le splash (enfin, j'ai juste l'écran qui s'assombrit, mais pas la bannière flottante) et je n'ai plus les images des faces supérieures et inférieures du cube...comme s'il avait du mal à aller cherher les dites images (splash + faces)...  :Confused: 

Sinon, le reste fonctionne normalement...

----------

## titoucha

Dans les options de beryl tu à coché celle pour la prise en charge du format d'image png ? il faut le faire sinon tu n'as pas de bannière.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'avais pas mal de bogues avec Kde, nvidia et beryl-svn, ils ont presque tous disparus en n'utilisant pas kdelibs et qt de l'overlay xeffects.
> 
> Je sais que les ebuilds de kdelibs et qt de l'overlay sont patchés à mort  

 

Alors là je confirme ^^

J'avais un bug avec les applications kde, les icones dans le systray faisait 1px de largeur dans XFce :/ un vieux bug qui date et que plusieurs personnes avaient sans comprendre pourquoi ^_^ , la solution a fini par etre trouvée il y'a 1 ou 2 mois... (moi je ne l'ai vu qu'hier XD) Ne pas utiliser kdelibs de l'overlay ^^

(un petit coup de "svn rm kde-base" dans l'overlay xeffects suffit à supprimer cette branche et à ne pas la re-syncroniser plus tard  :Smile:  )

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Dans les options de beryl tu à coché celle pour la prise en charge du format d'image png ? il faut le faire sinon tu n'as pas de bannière.

 

J'hallucine d'avoir loupé cette modif... :Laughing: 

Merci à toi!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Yeah il neige sur mon bureau ^_^

----------

## bivittatus

Et il est où le screenshot???  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Et il est où le screenshot??? 

 

ScreeeeeeeeennSHOT!

EDIT: Lien direct dans ma signature  :Wink: 

Voila voila ^^

----------

## bivittatus

Ah ben voilà!!!  :Laughing: ...merciiii!!!!!

C'est zouli...y a pas à dire...

----------

## titoucha

Haaa tu as installé le plugin dont je parlais quelques messages plus haut.

----------

## Temet

Bon, j'ai installé pour voir (sans soucis) Beryl sur mon desktop, avec une 6600 GT ... ouais bah ca passe carrément mieux que sur la 7300 du laptop!

Même KDE, même xorg, même conf de xorg (pour ce qui est important), même driver ... et pourtant sur le desktop, le seul problème que j'ai, c'est pour redimensionné des fenêtres o_O, alors que le portable tout va bien.

Ah, y a aussi beryl-manager qui se lance que comme il veut.

EDIT : j'ai rien dit, après 15 minutes il m'a planté mon PC qui a tourné comme un moulin pendant un mois ... allez hop, poubelle !

----------

## titoucha

Le truc indispensable pour le plugin snow, des nouveaux flocons

----------

## loopx

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> tu peux l'avoir soit avec 
> 
> ```
> layman -a xeffects
> ```
> ...

 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de constater que beryl ne fonctionne pas correctement avec la librairie glib-2.12.5

----------

## bivittatus

Argh...c'est donc de là que viennes mes problèmes!!!...Allez hop...je masque!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit: Au fait...merci à toi!!!  :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Bogue résolu en passant à la glib 2.12.5-r1.

Par contre avec la version 1969 de beryl-dbus, j'ai un bogue elle ne compile pas.

----------

## bivittatus

Une raison supplémentaire pour ne pas utilider beryl-dbus!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben ils viennent juste de clore le bogue maintenant ça devrait compiler.

Ils ont aussi introduit un nouveau plugin Opacify, il est vraiment très utile pour se retrouver au milieu de plusieurs fenêtres, a tester.

----------

## Farnsworth

C'est resolu cf la fin.

Yop les gens,

J'ai un gros souci (enfin c'est relatif...), des que je lance beryl-manager, mon serveur X reboot.

dans mon log de xorg j'ai ca:

 *Quote:*   

> Xorg.0.log:(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> Xorg.0.log:(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
> 
> Xorg.0.log:(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
> ...

 

je ne sais pas d'ou il me sort ce module wfb aussi??

voici une partie de mon xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension
> 
>     Load        "vbe"
> ...

 

auriez-vous une idee?

Merci,

Max

EDIT: OK, Je suis un boulet mais je pensais l'avoir deja fait: "eselect opengl set nvidia"...

Je sors vite  :Wink: 

reREDIT: par contre c'est bien la peine que ducro il se decarcasse a creer un theme un peu perso et que a chaque update il disparaisse  :Surprised: 

----------

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

depuis que je suis passé à la version 0.1.3 de beryl (depuis le portage officiel) j'ai un problème avec beryl-settings :

```
Erreur de segmentation
```

Avez rencontré ce même bug ? Savez-vous comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance;

----------

## bivittatus

Je pense que ceci va pouvoir t'aider!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Il est bien ce forum sur Beryl, merci pour le lien.

----------

## SnowBear

Merci ça fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Ben la soluce ne marche pas chez moi et j'ai cette Erreur de segmentation   :Crying or Very sad: 

Rien a faire elle persiste   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je n'avais pas vu vos réponses...de rien... :Wink: 

Par contre, Ezka...je ne sais pas quoi dire d'autre..........on va continuer à chercher!!!

----------

## Ezka

Bon j'ai virer tout les .mo du rep /usr/share/locale/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGE et ça fonctionne ... enfin pour le moment   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Yop les gens,

Petite question pour vous:

je ne trouve pas comment changer le comportement du double clique sur la barre de titre d'une fenetre (actuellement la fenetre se replie, meme action que la molette donc ca sert a rien  :Wink:  pis moi je souhaiterai pouvoir maximiser/demaximiser).

Ousque c'est donc qu'il est ce chose? Avec le nouveau rangement des options dans la fenetre de conf de beryl je ne trouve pas!

Merci bien,

++

Max

----------

## loopx

Si tu utilises kde comme moi, essaye d'utiliser aquamarine, le gestionnaire de décoration prévu pour kde  :Wink: 

Le double click fais exactement ce que ca ferais avec kwin + kde selon les réglages de kde donc  :Smile: 

----------

## Farnsworth

trop facile, j'utilise gnome  :Wink: 

je n'ai pas regarde dans un quelconque outil gnome, pensant que ca ne pouvait etre que dans la conf de beryl.

ca marchait en 0.1.3 et la en 0.1.4 je me suis retappe toute la conf et je n'arrive plus a avoir ce comportement.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> trop facile, j'utilise gnome 
> 
> je n'ai pas regarde dans un quelconque outil gnome, pensant que ca ne pouvait etre que dans la conf de beryl.
> 
> ca marchait en 0.1.3 et la en 0.1.4 je me suis retappe toute la conf et je n'arrive plus a avoir ce comportement.

 

Y'a Heliodor pour Gnome  :Wink: 

Sinon c'est dans les paramètres de Emerald pas de Beryl  :Wink: 

----------

## Farnsworth

oh yes, j'y avais pas pense a ca   :Embarassed: 

je teste ce soir.

Merci bien.

----------

## davidou2a

Arf maudite carte graphique ATI, si elle marchait en rendu 3D je pourrais moi aussi utiliser les effets 3D   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## davidou2a

Salut a tous les fanas des bureaux 3D j'ai quelques petites questions  :Smile: 

Maintenant que ma carte 3D est correctement reconnue et avec le rendu 3D actif je voudrai utiliser des effets de bureaux 3D mais sachant que BERYL et Compiz sont masqués par ~AMD64 Keyword vous me conseillez quoi? ensuite j'ai pas mis de flag aiglx dans ma use donc je compte l'utiliser le cas echeant sans celui-ci ça change grand chose? 

Merçi de vos reponses  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ne veux tu pas plutôt utiliser le nouveau fil que j'avais créer pour continuer celui-ci car il est vraiment devenu trop gros et le nouveau qui débarque ne va pas s'y retrouver.

PS: je répond à ton post sur l'autre fil.

OK, je locke !

   --ks

----------

